# Chiedo pareri



## raffaele77 (11 Settembre 2017)

Buonasera a tutti.
Vi racconto la mia triste storia.
Padre di 2 bambini, famiglia felice, tra me e mia moglie inizia a mancare dialogo. un giorno mi dice che non sa se mi ama...per rispetto di lei non la compro con una rosa un viaggio..lascio le cose tranquillamente risolversi...passato un mese dice che a me ci tiene ma vedo dei cambiamenti in lei.
inizio a sospettare qualcosa ma per non ferirla e per rispetto non dico nulla.
dopo un po' di mesi mi dice che non mi ama più e che vuole la separazione.
mi crolla il mondo addosso. certo la nostra coppia stava attraversando un periodo basso e subito ho compreso che la mancanza di dialogo ha portato a questo. lei si è tenuta dentro delle cazzate ed è esplosa.parlando tante cose si sarebbero potute risolvere. la nostra è una bella famiglia, economicamente stiamo bene, salute in abbondanza, suoceri meravigliosi. tutti gli ingredienti per crescere e vivere bene senza strafare, il giusto.
Con la richiesta di separazione inizia il mio calvario...inizio a chiedermi dove trova tanta forza per rinunciare ai figli( affido al 50%), lasciamo stare altre cose penose da parte di entrambi che accadono in queste situazioni..si da il peggio e nemmeno ci si riconosce, mi vergogno delle brutte parole che gli ho detto ma la rabbia ci sta tutta.
scopro che si sentiva al telefono con uno di 32 anni, uno sfigato...affronto mia moglie e mi dice che si è sentita trascurata..che i problemi tra di noi già c'erano ma che la separazione le serve per capire.
Premesso che anche se non ci ha " schiacciato" comunque ha sporcato il matrimonio e perso totalmente fiducia, con due bambini di 4 e 5 anni io come fa ad accettare di viverli part-time? come si fa a non credere più nella famiglia?
dice che stando da sola capirà e che se io non ci sarò più si mangerà le dita..sa che ha perso molto in termini affettivi ed economici. questa infatuazione passerà...non passerà.-...io rivoglio la mia famiglia perchè è la cosa più bella che ho e non voglio perdere la quotidianeità dei miei figli.
grazie


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2017)

Ha voluto l'affido condiviso per non far perdere AI BAMBINI il rapporto con te. Già perché i diritti li hanno i bambini, non i genitori. 
Quindi ha chiesto una separazione rispettosa nei loro confronti e nei tuoi.
Succede di rendersi conto di non amare più una persona quando si prova un sentimento per un'altra. 
Ci si può anche sbagliare e comprendere di aver sbagliato a confondere i sentimenti e i valori.
Se davvero tieni a lei e non sei mosso dal senso di frustrazione non rovinare ulteriormente i rapporti.
Poi se soffri e hai bisogno di sfogarti, ti capiamo.


----------



## raffaele77 (11 Settembre 2017)

brunetta.....io ho capito che si è infatuata...innamorata dell'altro?? ...puo' darsi pure....ma quando si sveglierà..dopo che avremo firmato in tribunale? ora so che è così...non ci pensa a me..ma a che prezzo? l'altra persona non gli può dare nulla fidati...ho fatto le mie indagini personali....intanto ha distrutto tre famiglie.
Poi tornerà all'ovile.....già lo so. Ma io ora sto soffrendo...e il dolore si sente...si impregna nella carne e brucia. ma una volta che smetterà di bruciare così forte...perchè brucerà per sempre..poi vediamo


----------



## disincantata (11 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> Vi racconto la mia triste storia.
> Padre di 2 bambini, famiglia felice, tra me e mia moglie inizia a mancare dialogo. un giorno mi dice che non sa se mi ama...per rispetto di lei non la compro con una rosa un viaggio..lascio le cose tranquillamente risolversi...passato un mese dice che a me ci tiene ma vedo dei cambiamenti in lei.
> inizio a sospettare qualcosa ma per non ferirla e per rispetto non dico nulla.
> ...


Benvenuto, il mancato dialogo, quello vero, e'  un errore comune in molti matrimoni,  dovuto al fatto che uno dei due fa sempre fatica o non  vuole farsi 'veramente' conoscere.
Quello della trascuratezza, se lei   ha un lavoro,  figli, casa....e' una banale scusa per trovarsi un alibi e lasciare,  o lo fai presente occasione per occasione se lo sei o ti ci senti. 
Comunque, se siete gia' in fase di separazione, pensa al bene dei tuoi figli, contano piu' di tutto,  e  ci guadagnerai in futuro se  saranno sereni,  e parla sempre bene a loro della mamma, sempre. Mettetevi i d'accordo almeno su questo. 
Se con l'amico sbandato,si sfogava soltanto,non ne farei un dramma e non parlerei di 'sporcare il matrimonio'. 
Tu non hai mai sbandato? Mai?


----------



## raffaele77 (11 Settembre 2017)

per disincantata

io mai....ognuno ha i difetti ma la famiglia la moglie e i figli sono sempre al primo posto. abbiamo desiderato i figli sopra ogni cosa..ed oggi molla tutto così.per la separazione abbiamo trovato subito accordo senza litigare, tranne suo avvocato che la aizzava senza motivo alcuno ma non ha ottenuto nulla.


----------



## patroclo (11 Settembre 2017)

....da quel poco che hai scritto di te sembrava vivessi in un mondo ideale.....e i mondi ideali non esistono...
Come in tutte le coppie si fanno errori....trascurare il partner, non parlare, non riconoscere gli errori, sperare che le cose si aggiustino da sole.......sono degli sbagli enormi ( e parlo per entrambe) 

.......è un peccato, qui in moltissimi abbiamo fatto gli stessi errori.

Non sto giustificando tua moglie, anzi. Però, sempre dalle poche parole che hai scritto, ho l'impressione che lei abbia preso in mano la situazione e abbia cercato una soluzione per non continuare a mentirti......

Pensa ai tuoi figli e a te stesso, magari la famiglia si ricomporrà ma per il momento non puoi far altro che lasciarla andare per la sua strada.


----------



## raffaele77 (11 Settembre 2017)

per ermik

io dove ho sbagliato e ho mancato lo so già....il problema è di mia moglie...ex moglie a breve purtroppo


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> brunetta.....io ho capito che si è infatuata...innamorata dell'altro?? ...puo' darsi pure....ma quando si sveglierà..dopo che avremo firmato in tribunale? ora so che è così...non ci pensa a me..ma a che prezzo? l'altra persona non gli può dare nulla fidati...ho fatto le mie indagini personali....intanto ha distrutto tre famiglie.
> Poi tornerà all'ovile.....già lo so. Ma io ora sto soffrendo...e il dolore si sente...si impregna nella carne e brucia. ma una volta che smetterà di bruciare così forte...perchè brucerà per sempre..poi vediamo


Lavoriamo con gli elementi sul tavolo.
Lascia perdere l'altro. Potrebbe essere un vibratore, le serve solo per tenere la mente occupata.
Non pensare manco a lei. Cazzi suoi.
I ragazzini vengono prima, salvaguarda loro. Sempre. 
Sei un maschetto adulto, il dolore di fronte al loro futuro è niente.
il sangue del tuo sangue è l’unica cosa che ti rimarrà appiccicata nel poi.
le mogli passano, i figli restano


----------



## patroclo (11 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> per ermik
> 
> io dove ho sbagliato e ho mancato lo so già....*il problema è di mia moglie*...ex moglie a breve purtroppo


.....appunto


----------



## disincantata (11 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> per disincantata
> 
> io mai....ognuno ha i difetti ma la famiglia la moglie e i figli sono sempre al primo posto. abbiamo desiderato i figli sopra ogni cosa..ed oggi molla tutto così.per la separazione abbiamo trovato subito accordo senza litigare, tranne suo avvocato che la aizzava senza motivo alcuno ma non ha ottenuto nulla.



Appunto, strano che lei molli tutto così,  perdendoci,  e tu non te ne sia accorto per tempo,cercando dialogo.

Poi ognuno ha la sua storia,parlo proprio io.....cieca per anni.


----------



## Faust (11 Settembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Appunto, strano che lei molli tutto così,  perdendoci,  e tu non te ne sia accorto per tempo,cercando dialogo.
> 
> Poi ognuno ha la sua storia,parlo proprio io.....cieca per anni.


Caro Raffaele, purtroppo le relazioni non terminano all'improvviso. Tua moglie avrà ponderato questa decisione a seguito di un lasso di tempo di intrinseca infelicità ed è difficile esternare la propria insoddisfazione e le proprie perplessità, dunque, è piuttosto plausibile che abbia pure avuto un comportamento routinario indecifrabile. Scusa la schiettezza ma temo che tu non stia cercando pareri ma piuttosto conforto e ti auguro di non "annaffiare questo orto" perché potresti finire nell'autocompatimento. Quello che ti dico è semplicemente non sentirti l'agnello sacrificale di un predatore che ha annientato l'esistenza altrui ma soprattutto di riconoscere il dolore ed accettarlo perché non facendolo potresti correre il rischio di somatizzare. (Ovvio, se il target è la ripresa della relazione è sicuramente legittimo il tentativo ed il buon esito augurabile.)


----------



## Lostris (11 Settembre 2017)

Faust ha detto:


> Caro Raffaele, purtroppo le relazioni non terminano all'improvviso. Tua moglie avrà ponderato questa decisione a seguito di un lasso di tempo di intrinseca infelicità ed è difficile esternare la propria insoddisfazione e le proprie perplessità, dunque, è piuttosto plausibile che abbia pure avuto un comportamento routinario indecifrabile. Scusa la schiettezza ma temo che tu non stia cercando pareri ma piuttosto conforto e ti auguro di non "annaffiare questo orto" perché potresti finire nell'autocompatimento. Quello che ti dico è semplicemente non sentirti l'agnello sacrificale di un predatore che ha annientato l'esistenza altrui ma soprattutto di riconoscere il dolore ed accettarlo perché non facendolo potresti correre il rischio di somatizzare. (Ovvio, se il target è la ripresa della relazione è sicuramente legittimo il tentativo ed il buon esito augurabile.)


Ma "ce l'hai su" con i predatori eh? 

Sul conforto quoto.


----------



## raffaele77 (11 Settembre 2017)

la sofferenza e il dolore ci sono per quello che si è perso...progetto di vita..sogni insieme..ect ect...anche la semplice colazione tutti 4 insieme.... non ho una seconda vita per avere la mia famiglia.Sono giovane e potrò trovare nuovi amori ect ect ma mai nulla sarà come prima. Un mio errore è che penso che le persone diano uno stesso peso a certi valori ect ect ma non è così purtroppo. Io la rivoglio la mia famiglia ma ho paura che non sarà così. esco..mi distraggo..ma già mi manca anche se ora siamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto.figuriamoci quando subirò il distacco.


----------



## MariLea (11 Settembre 2017)

Un matrimonio che finisce è una delle più grandi delusioni che si possano vivere, specialmente per chi viene abbandonato. 
Ma si prova grande tristezza anche quando ci si accorge di non amare più la persona che si ha accanto...
Tu però non sei solo, hai i tuoi figli e avere subito l'affido al 50% è un bel colpo di fortuna che i più non hanno nemmeno dopo anni di battaglie.
Buttati in questa nuova vita pensando solo a te ed ai bambini, lascia perdere rabbia e rancori che fanno male soprattutto a te.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Un matrimonio che finisce è una delle più grandi delusioni che si possano vivere, specialmente per chi viene abbandonato.
> Ma si prova grande tristezza anche quando ci si accorge di non amare più la persona che si ha accanto...
> Tu però non sei solo, hai i tuoi figli e avere subito l'affido al 50% è un bel colpo di fortuna che i più non hanno nemmeno dopo anni di battaglie.
> Buttati in questa nuova vita pensando solo a te ed ai bambini, lascia perdere rabbia e rancori che fanno male soprattutto a te.


Forse la "Signora" è contenta del 50% più tempo da dedicare al nuovo manico.


----------



## Martoriato (11 Settembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Appunto, strano che lei molli tutto così,  perdendoci,


Forse non conosci abbastanza le donne, ci mettono un po' a decidere,ma quando decidono la decisione e' quella e non si torna piu' indietro, soprattutto se sono innamorate. Una spietatezza e un sangue freddo notevoli :unhappy:


----------



## Faust (11 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Un matrimonio che finisce è una delle più grandi delusioni che si possano vivere, specialmente per chi viene abbandonato.
> Ma si prova grande tristezza anche quando ci si accorge di non amare più la persona che si ha accanto...
> Tu però non sei solo, hai i tuoi figli e avere subito l'affido al 50% è un bel colpo di fortuna che i più non hanno nemmeno dopo anni di battaglie.
> Buttati in questa nuova vita pensando solo a te ed ai bambini, lascia perdere rabbia e rancori che fanno male soprattutto a te.


Quoto. Anche in chi decide di troncare c'è un decorso psicologico molto amaro perché è proprio sulle sue spalle che poi graverà il macigno della decisione con annessi ed inevitabili sensi di colpa circa l'incertezza di aver fatto la valutazione corretta o meno.


----------



## Faust (11 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma "ce l'hai su" con i predatori eh?
> 
> Sul conforto quoto.


Predatori, predatori.... Ma al master in masochismo non te ne hanno mai parlato????? Ahhahahah


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> Vi racconto la mia triste storia.
> Padre di 2 bambini, famiglia felice, tra me e mia moglie inizia a mancare dialogo. un giorno mi dice che non sa se mi ama...per rispetto di lei non la compro con una rosa un viaggio..lascio le cose tranquillamente risolversi...passato un mese dice che a me ci tiene ma vedo dei cambiamenti in lei.
> inizio a sospettare qualcosa ma per non ferirla e per rispetto non dico nulla.
> ...


Scusa, qualche domanda per capire meglio. Da quel che dici, tua moglie non ha preso decisioni definitive; soprattutto, se ho ben capito, non vive insieme al suo amante e non lo ha fatto conoscere ai vostri figli. E' così?
Se è così, è comunque una buona cosa. I bambini capiscono la separazione, specie se vedono regolarmente entrambi i genitori, perchè sanno che cosa vuol dire bisticciare e non andare d'accordo. Più difficile e disorientante se uno dei genitori, o entrambi, convive con altra persona, perchè il tema "ci si separa, si sostituisce la persona amata" li fa temere che possa capitare anche a loro (non capiscono la differenza tra l'amore che si porta ai figli e una relazione erotica, non ne hanno esperienza). S
arebbe insomma meglio se questo non avvenisse, specialmente quando i bambini sono così piccoli. Se tu e tua moglie non ne avete parlato, sarebbe meglio farlo, se trovi il modo e il tono opportuno, cioè se riesci a non recriminare. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## MariLea (11 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse la "Signora" è contenta del 50% più tempo da dedicare al nuovo manico.


Mah... il desiderio del signor manico è spesso indirettamente proporzionale al tempo a disposizione...
Comunque al momento non fa bene a Raffaele pensare a queste cose, 
deve sorbirsi il dolore finchè arriverà la pace e penserà alle gioie del suo di manico.


----------



## MariLea (11 Settembre 2017)

Faust ha detto:


> Quoto. Anche in chi decide di troncare c'è un decorso psicologico molto amaro perché è proprio sulle sue spalle che poi graverà il macigno della decisione con annessi ed inevitabili sensi di colpa circa l'incertezza di aver fatto la valutazione corretta o meno.


Esattamente!


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Mah... il desiderio del signor manico è spesso indirettamente proporzionale al tempo a disposizione...
> Comunque al momento non fa bene a Raffaele pensare a queste cose,
> deve sorbirsi il dolore finchè arriverà la pace e penserà alle gioie del suo di manico.


La signora secondo me tra non molto gli mollerà anche l'altro 50%. Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


----------



## MariLea (11 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La signora secondo me tra non molto gli mollerà anche l'altro 50%. Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


Speriamo che ci siano mamma e sorelle a dargli una mano...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Speriamo che ci siano mamma e sorelle a dargli una mano...


Quindi mi appoggi. Secondo me il nuovo toy non vuole sapere un cazzo dei figli della "SIGNORA"


----------



## insane (11 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> lSono giovane e potrò trovare nuovi amori ect ect ma mai nulla sarà come prima


Caro, hai ragione, quando ti cade il mondo addosso ti crei una corazza intorno e non sai piu' cosa fare. Il percorso e' lungo, tortuoso, pieno di buche e di difficolta' ma credimi che e' una fortuna che "nulla sara' come prima". 

Io, come te, vivevo in una bolla felice finche' sono stato accoltellato. E' un evento che provoca dolore, che ti lascia distrutto, che fai fatica a metabolizzare. Non fa niente, credimi. La vita va avanti. La *tua* vita va avanti. E quella dei tuoi figli.

Sara' dura, durissima, non lo nego, soffrirai e piangerai, ma e' normale. Dopo un po' ti renderai conto di quanto puoi evolvere e migliorare senza persone tossiche intorno a te. 

Ti auguro il meglio, e credimi quando ti dico che, da qua in poi, nonostante sia tutto in salita, potrai avere soddisfazioni che, rimanendo nel tuo vecchio rapporto, non avresti mai potuto avere.


----------



## MariLea (11 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi mi appoggi. Secondo me il nuovo toy non vuole sapere un cazzo dei figli della "SIGNORA"


I figli sono impegnativi, si stancano i genitori figuriamoci un toy...
Poi succede pure che alcuni genitori abbiano rigurgiti di gioventù e mollino coniuge e figli come palle al piede...
Ricordo l'ex di una mia conoscente che, dopo una settimana che aveva lasciato moglie e figli di 3 e 1 anno, stava in giro in moto nuova fiammante con la nuova ragazza...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> I figli sono impegnativi, si stancano i genitori figuriamoci un toy...
> Poi succede pure che alcuni genitori abbiano rigurgiti di gioventù e mollino coniuge e figli come palle al piede...
> Ricordo l'ex di una mia conoscente che, dopo una settimana che aveva lasciato moglie e figli di 3 e 1 anno, stava in giro in moto nuova fiammante con la nuova ragazza...


Appunto. Anche se per una mamma non dovrebbe essere così.


----------



## MariLea (11 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto. Anche se per una mamma non dovrebbe essere così.


Non dovrebbe,
 ma ultimamente mi sembra di vedere più padri responsabili che madri
sia sul forum che nella vita di tutti i giorni...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe,
> ma ultimamente mi sembra di vedere più padri responsabili che madri
> sia sul forum che nella vita di tutti i giorni...


----------



## Lostris (12 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La signora secondo me tra non molto gli mollerà anche l'altro 50%. Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


Non puó essere semplicemente che riconosce di avere gli stessi diritti e doveri nei confronti dei figli che ha anche il padre? 

Immagino che quando ci si separi principalmente per stanchezza, e senza troppa rabbia, possa prevalere il buon senso.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non puó essere semplicemente che riconosce di avere gli stessi diritti e doveri nei confronti dei figli che ha anche il padre?
> 
> Immagino che quando ci si separi principalmente per stanchezza, e senza troppa rabbia, possa prevalere il buon senso.


Chi ha dubbi avrà certezze.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> Vi racconto la mia triste storia.
> Padre di 2 bambini, *famiglia felice*, tra me e mia moglie inizia a mancare dialogo.  mi *un giorno mi dice che non sa se mi ama..*.per rispetto di lei non la compro con una rosa un viaggio..*lascio le cose tranquillamente risolversi.*..passato un mese *dice che a me ci tiene *ma vedo dei cambiamenti in lei.
> inizio a sospettare qualcosa ma *per non ferirla e per rispetto non dico nulla.*
> ...


leggiti il grassetto. Tu ti sei solo accasato. Per te era la famiglia felice, non hai mai detto che vuoi bene a tua moglie.
Lei ti dice che non sa se ti ama, cerca di scuoterti, vuole capire appunto se ti sei solo accasato e prove del sentimento per lei.
Tu cosa fai..... lasci correrre, non combatti non ci parli.
Tu non è che la rispettavi, tu hai creduto di aver firmato un contratto per sempre e non aver più problemi.
Dopo alcuni mesi di tua totale apatia, nonostante la bomba che ti aveva lanciato, decide la separazione.
Ma ha ragione!!!
L'altro lo stronzo di turno che le ha detto poverina, le ha fatto la carezza e l'ha ascoltata.
Mi hai fatto venire il nervoso.


----------



## raffaele77 (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra

io a mia moglie non ho fatto mai mancare nulla. sai quante rinunce ho fatto per far stare bene lei....parrucchiere..estetista..borse...vestiti....ho sempre lavorato ed ero felice che lei stava bene.
io ho sempre amato mia moglie..è la mia vita. Lei lo sa...non ha bisogno di pinco pallo....sa che ho capito dove ho mancato. Ora il problema lo ha lei..dice che ha bisogna di capire....io non so a cosa credere.se credere a quella infatuazione che le ha fatto capire che non mi ama più....oppure veramente stando lontana da casa comprende cosa sta buttando all'aria.
non cerco conforto, cerco di capire ..voglio pareri per capire..poi solo io posso darmi una ragione per quello che sento dentro e non è detto combaci con la realtà. tutta questione di manico?...se la vita deve ridursi a quello non ho capito nulla del significato del vivere ma comprendo che non tutti abbiamo visioni del modo di vivere


----------



## Martoriato (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> leggiti il grassetto. Tu ti sei solo accasato. Per te era la famiglia felice, non hai mai detto che vuoi bene a tua moglie.
> Lei ti dice che non sa se ti ama, cerca di scuoterti, vuole capire appunto se ti sei solo accasato e prove del sentimento per lei.
> Tu cosa fai..... lasci correrre, non combatti non ci parli.
> Tu non è che la rispettavi, tu hai creduto di aver firmato un contratto per sempre e non aver più problemi.
> ...


45 minuti di applausi. 

L'amico ci ha dipinto un immagine da mulino bianco ma non ci ha detto niente di una cosa molto importante : a letto come andava ?


----------



## raffaele77 (12 Settembre 2017)

x martoriato

tutto ok da quel punto di vista


----------



## kikko64 (12 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> x martoriato
> 
> tutto ok da quel punto di vista


Forse era tutto ok SOLO dal TUO punto di vista ...


----------



## raffaele77 (12 Settembre 2017)

ragazzi a letto tutto ok...non vi fate pensieri strani da quel punto di vista...11 anni insieme...sono uno che poi ha esperienza.
io mi chiedo solamente se stando da sola può effettivamente capire che sta buttando via qualcosa di speciale e che invece lottando insieme fianco a fianco si possa recuperare..anzi meglio..ripartire si nuove basi rafforzando e facendo tesoro degli errori fatti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> ragazzi a letto tutto ok...non vi fate pensieri strani da quel punto di vista...11 anni insieme...sono uno che poi ha esperienza.
> io mi chiedo solamente se stando da sola può effettivamente capire che sta buttando via qualcosa di speciale e che invece lottando insieme fianco a fianco si possa recuperare..anzi meglio..ripartire si nuove basi rafforzando e facendo tesoro degli errori fatti.


Stando da sola può fare chiarezza
Magari capisce che gli manchi
Magari capisce che sta meglio senza di te
Tu vuoi che lotti per recuperare, lei vuole capire cosa vuole


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> ragazzi a letto tutto ok...non vi fate pensieri strani da quel punto di vista...11 anni insieme...sono uno che poi ha esperienza.
> io mi chiedo solamente se stando da sola può effettivamente capire che sta buttando via qualcosa di speciale e che invece lottando insieme fianco a fianco si possa recuperare..anzi meglio..ripartire si nuove basi rafforzando e facendo tesoro degli errori fatti.


La famiglia è una cosa speciale.
Sai quanti la buttano inconsapevolmente nel cesso? C'è ne sono a vagoni. 
Chi è tua moglie lo sai tu. O no?


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> leggiti il grassetto. Tu ti sei solo accasato. Per te era la famiglia felice, non hai mai detto che vuoi bene a tua moglie.
> *Lei ti dice che non sa se ti ama*, cerca di scuoterti, vuole capire appunto se ti sei solo accasato e prove del sentimento per lei.
> Tu cosa fai..... lasci correrre, non combatti non ci parli.
> Tu non è che la rispettavi, tu hai creduto di aver firmato un contratto per sempre e non aver più problemi.
> ...



Il matrimonio per amore dura poco.
Il tempo della passione, di sicuro il migliore, al quale subentra lentamente la delusione quando i sentimenti si spengono e diventano altro, ed è a quel punto che ogni persona della coppia dovrebbe far subentrare altre motivazioni.
Avere un innato senso di responsabilità, di fedeltà ad alcuni principi - per molti è sufficiente la fede - il credere nella famiglia, l'appartenenza a una comunità sono tutte cose che aiutano.
La maggior parte delle coppie che durano a lungo non hanno alle spalle una storia da "e vissero per sempre felici e contenti", ma una vita vera, fatta anche di dolore e di sacrifici e di momenti in cui si stringono i denti.
Io ne vedo tante in giro, imperfette come gli elementi che le compongono.
Non bisognerebbe mai sposarsi per amore.
Per quello basta la convivenza, un contratto a termine.
Esattamente come tutte le illusioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> ragazzi a letto tutto ok...non vi fate pensieri strani da quel punto di vista...11 anni insieme...sono uno che poi ha esperienza.
> io mi chiedo solamente se stando da sola può effettivamente capire che sta buttando via qualcosa di speciale e che invece lottando insieme fianco a fianco si possa recuperare..anzi meglio..ripartire si nuove basi rafforzando e facendo tesoro degli errori fatti.


E l'altro dove lo metti? Lo porti con te?


----------



## Faust (12 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> ragazzi a letto tutto ok...non vi fate pensieri strani da quel punto di vista...11 anni insieme...sono uno che poi ha esperienza.
> io mi chiedo solamente se stando da sola può effettivamente capire che sta buttando via qualcosa di speciale e che invece lottando insieme fianco a fianco si possa recuperare..anzi meglio..ripartire si nuove basi rafforzando e facendo tesoro degli errori fatti.


Caro Raffaele, nessuno potrà mai rispondere a questa domanda. Io te lo auguro ma ti dico anche che l'eventuale ricongiungimento sarà un'estensione di ciò che eravate prima della rottura. Non potrete cancellare ciò che è stato detto e fatto. Sai, un po' quando ti fai male, il dolore passa ma la cicatrice rimarrà sempre lì. Se uno della coppia non sarà in grado di soprassedere, consentendo l'emergere di vecchi rancori sopiti, il tentativo di ripresa non solo sarà avverso ma foriero di maggiore sofferenza. Sarà necessario instaurare un discorso lucido rispetto ai propri intenti di coppia altrimenti vi troverete di nuovo dinanzi ad una vita relazionale caratterizzata da una lealtà frammentaria e sull'esigenza di conservare i propri spazi con il diniego della realtà. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il matrimonio per amore dura poco.
> Il tempo della passione, di sicuro il migliore, al quale subentra lentamente la delusione quando i sentimenti si spengono e diventano altro, ed è a quel punto che ogni persona della coppia dovrebbe far subentrare altre motivazioni.
> Avere un innato senso di responsabilità, di fedeltà ad alcuni principi - per molti è sufficiente la fede - il credere nella famiglia, l'appartenenza a una comunità sono tutte cose che aiutano.
> La maggior parte delle coppie che durano a lungo non hanno alle spalle una storia da "e vissero per sempre felici e contenti", ma una vita vera, fatta anche di dolore e di sacrifici e di momenti in cui si stringono i denti.
> ...


Non concordo su nulla
STrano eh 

I sentimenti non dovrebbero spegnersi e puoi credere nella famiglia restando una coppia. Altrimenti diventi una famiglia e a quel punto tanto vale dividersi i compiti e stop.
Certo che ci sono anche i sacrifici le lotte i figli i progetti ma la coppia deve restare.
un coinquilino con cui risolvere problemi lo cerco con caratteristiche diverse da quello con cui cerco l'uomo della mia vita.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non concordo su nulla
> STrano eh
> 
> *I sentimenti non dovrebbero spegnersi* e puoi credere nella famiglia restando una coppia. Altrimenti diventi una famiglia e a quel punto tanto vale dividersi i compiti e stop.
> ...


Non dovrebbero ma accade sempre prima o poi.
E' quello che resta che tiene unita la coppia.
Le coppie non finiscono perché è finito l'amore ma perché non hanno più nulla da darsi, più niente da condividere, nessun progetto da portare avanti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non dovrebbero ma accade sempre prima o poi.
> E' quello che resta che tiene unita la coppia.
> Le coppie non finiscono perché è finito l'amore ma perché non hanno più nulla da darsi, più niente da condividere, nessun progetto da portare avanti.


Io ho un sacco di progetti da portare avanti e condivido un sacco di cose con mio marito ma saremo mica una coppia?


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho un sacco di progetti da portare avanti e condivido un sacco di cose con mio marito ma saremo mica una coppia?


Avete una famiglia, dei figli, condividete la stessa casa, avete dei progetti che portate avanti e condividete un sacco di cose: come la definiresti altrimenti questa situazione?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Avete una famiglia, dei figli, condividete la stessa casa, avete dei progetti che portate avanti e condividete un sacco di cose: come la definiresti altrimenti questa situazione?


Sicuramente non una coppia
Siamo una famiglia. Due persone che in fondo si vogliono bene e hanno figli in comune
Tristezza si può dire


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente non una coppia
> *Siamo una famiglia. Due persone che in fondo si vogliono bene e hanno figli in comune*
> Tristezza si può dire


Se ti guardi in giro è una condizione quasi universale per le coppie di lunga data.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se ti guardi in giro è una condizione quasi universale per le coppie di lunga data.


Dovrebbe consolarmi o farmi stare meglio?


----------



## francoff (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stando da sola può fare chiarezza
> Magari capisce che gli manchi
> Magari capisce che sta meglio senza di te
> Tu vuoi che lotti per recuperare, lei vuole capire cosa vuole


Lei vuole anche capire se vale qualcosa per lui , vista la indifferenza con cui ha affrontato il passato.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei vuole anche capire se vale qualcosa per lui , vista la indifferenza con cui ha affrontato il passato.


Si in effetti è molto probabile che sia anche una ricerca di conferme, per altro comprensibile


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovrebbe consolarmi o farmi stare meglio?


No, perché ognuno di noi ha diverse aspettative e sente in maniera differente la frustrazione di non averle raggiunte.
Quindi è anche lecito non stare bene in una situazione che si desidera diversa.
Non esiste una regola universale perché un matrimonio renda felici i componenti. E' una questione banalmente individuale.
In questa storia per esempio il marito era sereno, la moglie no.
Vi sono colpe?
Io vedo solo aspettative differenti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, perché ognuno di noi ha diverse aspettative e sente in maniera differente la frustrazione di non averle raggiunte.
> Quindi è anche lecito non stare bene in una situazione che si desidera diversa.
> Non esiste una regola universale perché un matrimonio renda felici i componenti. E' una questione banalmente individuale.
> In questa storia per esempio il marito era sereno, la moglie no.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il matrimonio per amore dura poco.
> Il tempo della passione, di sicuro il migliore, al quale subentra lentamente la delusione quando i sentimenti si spengono e diventano altro, ed è a quel punto che ogni persona della coppia dovrebbe far subentrare altre motivazioni.
> Avere un innato senso di responsabilità, di fedeltà ad alcuni principi - per molti è sufficiente la fede - il credere nella famiglia, l'appartenenza a una comunità sono tutte cose che aiutano.
> La maggior parte delle coppie che durano a lungo non hanno alle spalle una storia da "e vissero per sempre felici e contenti", ma una vita vera, fatta anche di dolore e di sacrifici e di momenti in cui si stringono i denti.
> ...


 parli da disilluso, ma un minimo di considerazione per compagna la si deve avere. Se no ci sono delle brave colf in giro.
Se la moglie di Raffaele ha preferito separarsi piuttosto che continuare lo trovo giusto.
Ci vuole coraggio e non è solo buttare via una famiglia, forse è andar via da una situazione che a lei rende molto infelice.
Indipendente dal ritorno economico , considerato che potrebbe chiedere comunque il mantenimento.
In questo caso vedo più in caso di matrimonio fallito che di un vero tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parli da disilluso, ma un minimo di considerazione per compagna la si deve avere. *Se no ci sono delle brave colf in giro.*
> Se la moglie di Raffaele ha preferito separarsi piuttosto che continuare lo trovo giusto.
> Ci vuole coraggio e non è solo buttare via una famiglia, forse è andar via da una situazione che a lei rende molto infelice.
> Indipendente dal ritorno economico , considerato che potrebbe chiedere comunque il mantenimento.
> In questo caso vedo più in caso di matrimonio fallito che di un vero tradimento.


:up:


----------



## Faust (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parli da disilluso, ma un minimo di considerazione per compagna la si deve avere. Se no ci sono delle brave colf in giro.
> Se la moglie di Raffaele ha preferito separarsi piuttosto che continuare lo trovo giusto.
> Ci vuole coraggio e non è solo buttare via una famiglia, forse è andar via da una situazione che a lei rende molto infelice.
> Indipendente dal ritorno economico , considerato che potrebbe chiedere comunque il mantenimento.
> In questo caso vedo più in caso di matrimonio fallito che di un vero tradimento.


Condivido. L'altro, da quello che sembra, le ha fatto solo osservare la realtà in maniera disillusa. A differenza di molti altri/e ha preferito porre fine ad una quotidianità di comodo ( almeno secondo i suoi parametri) preconfezionata e socialmente stabilizzata.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se ti guardi in giro è una condizione quasi universale per le coppie di lunga data.


Ma non è vero!
Non farmi dire che sono stata permalosa.
Ci può essere tutto.
Dipende anche da cosa nasce l'attrazione. Se nasce dal senso di mistero, dalla pelle fresca o se nasce dal fascino che suscita una persona. Se subisci il fascino di una persona ti attrae a venti come a settant'anni.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parli da disilluso, ma un minimo di *considerazione* per compagna la si deve avere. Se no ci sono delle brave colf in giro.
> Se la moglie di Raffaele ha preferito separarsi piuttosto che continuare lo trovo giusto.
> Ci vuole coraggio e non è solo buttare via una famiglia, forse è andar via da una situazione che a lei rende molto infelice.
> Indipendente dal ritorno economico , considerato che potrebbe chiedere comunque il mantenimento.
> In questo caso vedo più in caso di matrimonio fallito che di un vero tradimento.


La considerazione non è amore.
Può essere stima, attenzione, affetto, ma non è amore.
Non si lascia un coniuge avendo due bambini piccoli, quindi un progetto importantissimo  appena iniziato con una persona che si è reputata adatta a condividerlo perché non si ama o si è amati come prima.
Ma con due bambini piccoli così che senso ha fare considerazioni sull'amore di coppia che non è più lo stesso di prima?
E ci credo che non lo è più... non si è più una coppia, ma una famiglia e non si hanno più le stesse opportunità di relazionarsi di prima, fosse anche per il tempo necessario da dedicare ai figli.
L'altro è la solita via di fuga. L'ha fatto anche mia moglie, l'hanno fatto anche altri uomini e donne. Ognuno di noi ha bisogno dei propri spazi dove vivere appieno quello che si desidera, fosse andare al cinema con gli amici o collaudare le posizioni del kamasutra con un toyboy in un motel, ma questo non dovrebbe venire prima di tutto il resto, degli impegni che si sono presi anni prima con altre persone, non dovrebbe invalidarli o sostituirli.
Se lo fa, ci sono altri problemi, non il "non ti amo più come prima" che verso i 40 anni connota un adolescenza mai finita.
Il divorzio non è una passeggiata neppure per i piccoli, non lo è per il marito, non lo è per nessuno.
Seriamente, dovrebbe essere motivato da ben altro, secondo me. L'amore viene e va.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La considerazione non è amore.
> Può essere stima, attenzione, affetto, ma non è amore.
> *Non si lascia un coniuge avendo due bambini piccoli, quindi un progetto importantissimo  appena iniziato con una persona che si è reputata adatta a condividerlo perché non si ama o si è amati come prima.*
> *Ma con due bambini piccoli così che senso ha fare considerazioni sull'amore di coppia che non è più lo stesso di prima?*
> ...


Minchia è l'unica espressione che mi viene
Che senso ha che perchè ho avuto due bambini smetto di essere considerata una donna? Quando io continuo a considerarti un uomo
Siamo una famiglia e siamo una coppia e si mandano avanti insieme, se la coppia non esiste più si prende atto di questo e si decide anche di restare ma sapendo che non lo si è più e senza raccontarsi che è normale
questo sia che esista un'altra persona sia che non esista
Non è che io sono più serena con mio marito se ho un amante o se non lo ho. Questo non cambia nulla quello che vivo in casa
Poi se vogliamo indorarci la pillola facciamolo pure eh ma essendone coscienti


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La considerazione non è amore.
> Può essere stima, attenzione, affetto, ma non è amore.
> *Non si lascia un coniuge avendo due bambini piccoli, quindi un progetto importantissimo  appena iniziato con una persona che si è reputata adatta a condividerlo perché non si ama o si è amati come prima.*
> Ma con due bambini piccoli così che senso ha fare considerazioni sull'amore di coppia che non è più lo stesso di prima?
> ...



......


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> Non farmi dire che sono stata permalosa.
> Ci può essere tutto.
> *Dipende anche da cosa nasce l'attrazione.* Se nasce dal senso di mistero, dalla pelle fresca o se nasce dal fascino che suscita una persona. *Se subisci il fascino *di una persona ti attrae a venti come a settant'anni.


Questo è amore?
La fascinazione non è amore.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ......


Potevi quotare me invece che mettere i 3 puntini.....sfaticato


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La considerazione non è amore.
> Può essere stima, attenzione, affetto, ma non è amore.
> Non si lascia un coniuge avendo due bambini piccoli, quindi un progetto importantissimo  appena iniziato con una persona che si è reputata adatta a condividerlo perché non si ama o si è amati come prima.
> Ma con due bambini piccoli così che senso ha fare considerazioni sull'amore di coppia che non è più lo stesso di prima?
> ...


Sono QUASI d'accordo.
Non condivido la confusione tra amore, che appunto nasce dalla stima, il rispetto, il riconoscimento del valore di una persona di cui si subisce il fascino, con una gratificazione narcisistica o la complicità da "compagni di merende".
Certamente ogni persona ha la sua sensibilità, ma anche ha la propria cultura sentimentale che può portare a proclamare amore quando si tratta di altro. 
Del resto si arriva, se ci si arriva, a certe consapevolezze dopo molti anni, quando ormai i giochi sono fatti.
E riconoscere di aver compiuto errori di valutazione dell'altro, ma anche di se stessi è una cosa difficile perché fa uscire dal ruolo di chi ha ragione.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Se una coppia finisce non finisce perché non si ama più come prima, ma per altre ragioni.
Io queste ragioni non le ho lette.


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potevi quotare me invece che mettere i 3 puntini.....sfaticato


....c'ho messo una vita a scrivere quei 5 puntini e non avevo ancora visto il tuo post...........sono molto combattuto tra i sensi di colpa e picchiare danny ( probabilmente senza sensi di colpa)


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono QUASI d'accordo.
> Non condivido la confusione tra amore, che appunto nasce dalla stima, il rispetto, il riconoscimento del valore di una persona di cui si subisce il fascino, con una gratificazione narcisistica o la complicità da "compagni di merende".
> Certamente ogni persona ha la sua sensibilità, ma anche ha la propria cultura sentimentale che può portare a proclamare amore quando si tratta di altro.
> Del resto si arriva, se ci si arriva, a certe consapevolezze dopo molti anni, quando ormai i giochi sono fatti.
> E riconoscere di aver compiuto errori di valutazione dell'altro, ma anche di se stessi è una cosa difficile perché fa uscire dal ruolo di chi ha ragione.


Per me l'amore non nasce dalla stima, dal rispetto o dal valore di una persona: questa è una visione troppo razionale dell'altro che, a mio parere, rende sicuramente più duraturo nel tempo il rapporto.
L'amore è la passione e nasce dall'attrazione per qualcosa che spesso è illusorio e mutevole.
Non ha basi solide perché non è frutto di valutazioni razionali. 
Se stimo una persona molto probabilmente continuerò a farlo anche quando non la amerò più.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....c'ho messo una vita a scrivere quei 5 puntini e non avevo ancora visto il tuo post...........sono molto combattuto tra i sensi di colpa e picchiare danny ( probabilmente senza sensi di colpa)


Per picchiare danny sai che ci sono sempre anche io
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] :bacio:


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....c'ho messo una vita a scrivere quei 5 puntini e non avevo ancora visto il tuo post...........sono molto combattuto tra i sensi di colpa e picchiare danny ( probabilmente senza sensi di colpa)


Eh eh...
:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è amore?
> La fascinazione non è amore.


La fascinazione forse non è il termine giusto, comprensibile da tutti, che ho usato per indicare il desiderio della persona per quello che è, al di là dei cambiamenti del tempo e della vita. E questa attrazione fa trovare attraenti aspetti perché appartengono a quella persona e non attraente la persona perché ha quegli aspetti. E quindi si è attratti dalla linea netta del viso, così come poi dalle rughe, dalle sfumature di castano, così come poi dalle sfumature argentee.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se una coppia finisce non finisce perché non si ama più come prima, ma per altre ragioni.
> Io queste ragioni non le ho lette.


Se smetti di considerarmi una donna e mi consideri quella con cui hai fatto progetti e la madre dei tuoi figli la coppia è finita.
Stessa cosa girata al maschile eh, non faccio distinzione di sesso


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fascinazione forse non è il termine giusto, comprensibile da tutti, che ho usato per indicare il desiderio della persona per quello che è, al di là dei cambiamenti del tempo e della vita. *E questa attrazione fa trovare attraenti aspetti perché appartengono a quella persona* e non attraente la persona perché ha quegli aspetti. E quindi si è attratti dalla linea netta del viso, così come poi dalle rughe, dalle sfumature di castano, così come poi dalle sfumature argentee.


E' un po' il segreto delle coppie di lunga durata.
Non è aspettarsi amore, che può essere chiunque a dartelo. 
E' una predisposizione a volere proprio quella persona lì, con tutto quello che c'è attorno.


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per picchiare danny sai che ci sono sempre anche io
> @_danny_ :bacio:


...ma questa volta su serio .....mazzate, mica i soliti buffetti .......



danny ha detto:


> Eh eh...
> :carneval:


....ecco


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Allora, a me le famiglie del mulino bianco che a un certo punto finiscono perché uno dei due scopre di non essere abbastanza amato e nel frattempo si porta il toyboy in motel (_ma cosa dici mai? Ci scambiavamo solo messaggini, dai, mi voleva consolare per la mia tristezza, la mia vita vuota_) mi fanno un po' cagare.
Non dico di essere un po' più introspettivi, ma almeno tentare di andare un po' più in profondità nella ricerca della motivazioni magari può essere utile. Perlomeno non tedia chi legge.
Altrimenti, basta la pacca sulla spalle, un"poverino mi dispiace", o qualche commento random e finisce lì.
Comincio a dire - ma l'ho già detto - che motivare la fine di una storia dicendo solo che "non so se lui mi ama più", mi provoca dissenteria istantanea.
Perché è una cazzata.
Perché se ti sei sposata solo per ricevere amore, ti sei già fissata la data di scadenza.
_Ci hai fatto due figli, no? Lo amavi all'epoca? Che è successo in questi anni?
_Risponda lui per lei. Se ci riesce.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, a me le famiglie del mulino bianco che a un certo punto finiscono perché uno dei due scopre di non essere abbastanza amato e nel frattempo si porta il toyboy in motel (_ma cosa dici mai? Ci scambiavamo solo messaggini, dai, mi voleva consolare per la mia tristezza, la mia vita vuota_) mi fanno un po' cagare.
> Non dico di essere un po' più introspettivi, ma almeno tentare di andare un po' più in profondità nella ricerca della motivazioni magari può essere utile. Perlomeno non tedia chi legge.
> Altrimenti, basta la pacca sulla spalle, un"poverino mi dispiace", o qualche commento random e finisce lì.
> Comincio a dire - ma l'ho già detto - che motivare la fine di una storia dicendo solo che "non so se lui mi ama più", mi provoca dissenteria istantanea.
> ...


Infatti vuole chiarirsi le idee facendo una scelta coraggiosa comunque indipendentemente dalla presenza o meno di un altro
Si, per me per definirmi coppia è fondamentale amare ed essere amata. Altrimenti si è una società. 
Se voglio fondare una società vado dal notaio, se voglio vivere amando e amata mi sposo.
Per me una notevole diversità
Dove con amore ci metto: passione, desiderio, progetti, e tutto il resto.
tu continui a parlare di famiglia io di coppia. E una non esclude l'altra o meglio non dovrebbe
ho lottato anni perchè la mia coppia restasse coppia nonostante la famiglia. Ma lottavo da sola


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, a me le famiglie del mulino bianco che a un certo punto finiscono perché uno dei due scopre di non essere abbastanza amato e nel frattempo si porta il toyboy in motel (_ma cosa dici mai? Ci scambiavamo solo messaggini, dai, mi voleva consolare per la mia tristezza, la mia vita vuota_) mi fanno un po' cagare.
> Non dico di essere un po' più introspettivi, ma almeno tentare di andare un po' più in profondità nella ricerca della motivazioni magari può essere utile. Perlomeno non tedia chi legge.
> Altrimenti, basta la pacca sulla spalle, un"poverino mi dispiace", o qualche commento random e finisce lì.
> Comincio a dire - ma l'ho già detto - che motivare la fine di una storia dicendo solo che "non so se lui mi ama più", mi provoca dissenteria istantanea.
> ...


....io l'ho detto in maniera pacata e quasi consolatoria mentre Ginevra è stata decisamente più brutale....rileggiti il post iniziale e già solo quello dice tutto sull'ignorare i problemi. Considera poi che tendenzialmente si tende ad essere autoaasolutori, a sminuire certi comportamenti e magari proprio di tante cose non se ne è ancora reso conto.

.....e tira tu le somme.....


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....io l'ho detto in maniera pacata e quasi consolatoria mentre Ginevra è stata decisamente più brutale....rileggiti il post iniziale e già solo quello dice tutto sull'ignorare i problemi. Considera poi che tendenzialmente si tende ad essere autoaasolutori, a sminuire certi comportamenti e magari proprio di tante cose non se ne è ancora reso conto.
> 
> .....e tira tu le somme.....


Infatti.
È proprio lì che vorrei si andasse a parare. Tenendo conto però che quando finisce una coppia non è mai per colpa di uno solo.
Una coppia è una grande nave con tante scialuppe di salvataggio.
Se la nave - ovvero il progetto iniziale - affonda - muta, cambia, diventa altro nella metafora - sono le scialuppe a far sopravvivere le persone - il progetto -  che vi erano sopra.
Qui sono mancate le scialuppe per entrambi, mica solo per lui. La nave è affondata portandosi via tutti con sé e affondando il progetto totalmente.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> È proprio lì che vorrei si andasse a parare. Tenendo conto però che quando finisce una coppia non è mai per colpa di uno solo.
> Una coppia è una grande nave con tante scialuppe di salvataggio.
> Se la nave - ovvero il progetto iniziale - affonda - muta, cambia, diventa altro nella metafora - s*ono le scialuppe* a far sopravvivere le persone - il progetto -  che vi erano sopra.
> Qui sono mancate le scialuppe per entrambi, mica solo per lui. La nave è affondata portandosi via tutti con sé e affondando il progetto totalmente.


Spiega


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiega


In parte le avete elencate anche voi nei vostri post prima. Ogni persona, ogni coppia le ha diverse, e devono comunque corrispondere a delle aspettative.
Sono tutte quelle cose che consentono di mantenere un rapporto piacevole e soddisfacente nel tempo con il partner anche quando tutto inevitabilmente cambia, che permettono  di accettare e determinare i cambiamenti, propri e in seno alla coppia.
Tempo fa li avrei considerati dei compromessi, ora ritengo che sia errato indicarli così. I compromessi causano frustrazione e questa porta alla dissoluzione della coppia. 
In questa storia il cambiamento - i figli, un mutamento dei rapporti nella coppia - non sembra aver trovato alcun appiglio all'interno di essa, ma un salvagente esterno, un unico salvagente. 
Per questo trovo riduttivo circoscrivere tutto all'amore che è mancato.
Qualcos'altro di importante è venuto meno o non c'è mai stato, ma non spetta a me dedurre cosa sia.


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> È proprio lì che vorrei si andasse a parare. Tenendo conto però che quando finisce una coppia non è mai per colpa di uno solo.
> Una coppia è una grande nave con tante scialuppe di salvataggio.
> Se la nave - ovvero il progetto iniziale - affonda - muta, cambia, diventa altro nella metafora - sono le scialuppe a far sopravvivere le persone - il progetto -  che vi erano sopra.
> Qui sono mancate le scialuppe per entrambi, mica solo per lui. La nave è affondata portandosi via tutti con sé e affondando il progetto totalmente.


Non concordo sulla metafora . Già parlare di scialuppe è mettersi di fronte al disastro compiuto....sono l'ultima razio per salvare la pelle.....e nel 99% dei casi la pelle uno se la salva a scapito di qualcun'altro.
Una nave non deve affondare....una nave seria ha in se tutta una serie di meccanismi per evitare incidenti ( sia attivi che passivi) se si buca lo scafo si isola l'allagamento e si ripara la falla e così via.....
Se da un buco millimetrico inizia ad entrare acqua e questo evento viene ignorato, non viene chiuso il buco, non si attivano le pompe, si prega Dio che non accada nulla oppure si balla tranquillamente un valzer sul ponte...alla fine qualcosa di brutto succede.
Naturalmente le navi affondano, vengono silurate, esistono gli iceberg, ecc. ecc..............ma a quel punto la nave non c'è più.....e la scialuppa rimane solo un effimero mezzo che teoricamente ha la stessa funzione ma *NON E' UNA NAVE*, ti può portare a riva o altrove ma è un'altra cosa.......


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Non concordo sulla metafora . Già parlare di scialuppe è mettersi di fronte al disastro compiuto....sono l'ultima razio per salvare la pelle.....e nel 99% dei casi la pelle uno se la salva a scapito di qualcun'altro.
> Una nave non deve affondare....una nave seria ha in se tutta una serie di meccanismi per evitare incidenti ( sia attivi che passivi) se si buca lo scafo si isola l'allagamento e si ripara la falla e così via.....
> Se da un buco millimetrico inizia ad entrare acqua e questo evento viene ignorato, non viene chiuso il buco, non si attivano le pompe, si prega Dio che non accada nulla oppure si balla tranquillamente un valzer sul ponte...alla fine qualcosa di brutto succede.
> Naturalmente le navi affondano, vengono silurate, esistono gli iceberg, ecc. ecc..............ma a quel punto la nave non c'è più.....e la scialuppa rimane solo un effimero mezzo che teoricamente ha la stessa funzione ma *NON E' UNA NAVE*, ti può portare a riva o altrove ma è un'altra cosa.......


Verde virtuale


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Non concordo sulla metafora . Già parlare di scialuppe è mettersi di fronte al disastro compiuto....sono l'ultima razio per salvare la pelle.....e nel 99% dei casi la pelle uno se la salva a scapito di qualcun'altro.
> Una nave non deve affondare....una nave seria ha in se tutta una serie di meccanismi per evitare incidenti ( sia attivi che passivi) se si buca lo scafo si isola l'allagamento e si ripara la falla e così via.....
> Se da un buco millimetrico inizia ad entrare acqua e questo evento viene ignorato, non viene chiuso il buco, non si attivano le pompe, si prega Dio che non accada nulla oppure si balla tranquillamente un valzer sul ponte...alla fine qualcosa di brutto succede.
> Naturalmente le navi affondano, vengono silurate, esistono gli iceberg, ecc. ecc..............ma a quel punto la nave non c'è più.....e la scialuppa rimane solo un effimero mezzo che teoricamente ha la stessa funzione ma *NON E' UNA NAVE*, ti può portare a riva o altrove ma è un'altra cosa.......


Infatti. Una coppia quando mette al mondo dei figli, per esempio, è già divenuta un'altra cosa.
Diventa una famiglia. 
Una coppia sessantenne non è più quella che era 40 anni prima.
Tutto cambia, tutto diventa altro.
Non puoi pensare di restare nave a vita e di proteggere sempre e solo l'idea della nave.
Hai la scialuppa.
Hai una riva da raggiungere.
Nuovi territori da esplorare.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Una coppia quando mette al mondo dei figli, per esempio, è già divenuta un'altra cosa.
> Diventa una famiglia.
> Una coppia sessantenne non è più quella che era 40 anni prima.
> Tutto cambia, tutto diventa altro.
> ...


Diventi anche una famiglia. Il problema è quando si diventa solo una famiglia.


----------



## MariLea (12 Settembre 2017)

E la coppia di qui, e l'amore di là...
Io ho bisogno di questo, io di quello, io di quell'altro, io io io io io io io io io............ [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] tempo fa parlava della ricetta del nonno...
e della ricetta della nonna che ne è stato?
l'ingrediente principale era il benessere dei bambini piccoli...

Apprezzo molto quelli che non fanno figli, consapevoli di non essere pronti ai sacrifici che comporta...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E la coppia di qui, e l'amore di là...
> Io ho bisogno di questo, io di quello, io di quell'altro, io io io io io io io io io............ @_Arcistufo_ tempo fa parlava della ricetta del nonno...
> e della ricetta della nonna che ne è stato?
> l'ingrediente principale era il benessere dei bambini piccoli...
> ...


Ti adoro!


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La considerazione non è amore.
> Può essere stima, attenzione, affetto, ma non è amore.
> Non si lascia un coniuge avendo due bambini piccoli, quindi un progetto importantissimo  appena iniziato con una persona che si è reputata adatta a condividerlo perché non si ama o si è amati come prima.
> Ma con due bambini piccoli così che senso ha fare considerazioni sull'amore di coppia che non è più lo stesso di prima?
> ...


non condivido, una famiglia nasce da una coppia, se questa viene a mancare non esiste famiglia.
Stiamo proprio parlando della presenza di bambini piccoli, nel giro di pochi anni mamma e papà si trasformrrebbero in estranei tra di loro, di conseguenza mancherebbe l'equilibrio giusto per far funzionare bene una famiglia.
In questi casi apprezzo la moglie che ha preferito dire basta a una situazione dove lei si sentiva solo mamma e non più moglie. Non so , cosa intendi tu per moglie?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

In Vanilla Sky il personaggio di Cameron Diaz (leggermente fuori di testa) dice che quando si fa sesso il corpo fa una promessa.
Io ho sempre pensato che quando si fa un figlio si è incarnata una promessa.

Ieri sera ho visto un bellissimo programma "Lievito madre", vi consiglio di recuperarlo su Raiplay. È una raccolta di interviste a donne italiane  anziane o vecchie, molto diverse, che sono state considerate rappresentative del secolo scorso dalle autrici del programma.
Hanno parlato di loro con la leggerezza e la saggezza dell'età, riconoscendo come le loro peculiarità, essere bella o non esserlo, essere state capaci di innamorarsi facilmente o no, siano state importanti nel determinare la loro vita è come bisogna farsene una ragione che si fa quel che si può.
In particolare mi sono piaciute due dichiarazioni.
Una donna eccezionale che ha riconosciuto di non aver nemmeno immaginato la possibilità di percorrere una via diversa sul piano personale al di fuori del matrimonio. 
Una (non importa chi, lo scoprirete vedendolo) faceva distinzione tra innamoramento, passione, amore e voler bene. Metteva come *punto più alto il voler bene perché ha in sé la volontà* e quindi l'impegno, la costruzione quotidiana.
Mi è sembrata una cosa  molto bella.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Una coppia quando mette al mondo dei figli, per esempio, è già divenuta un'altra cosa.
> Diventa una famiglia.
> Una coppia sessantenne non è più quella che era 40 anni prima.
> Tutto cambia, tutto diventa altro.
> ...


L'ultima chehai detto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E la coppia di qui, e l'amore di là...
> Io ho bisogno di questo, io di quello, io di quell'altro, io io io io io io io io io............ [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] tempo fa parlava della ricetta del nonno...
> e della ricetta della nonna che ne è stato?
> l'ingrediente principale era il benessere dei bambini piccoli...
> ...


Quindi chiunque si separa non avrebbe dovuto fare figli ?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non condivido, una famiglia nasce da una coppia, se questa viene a mancare non esiste famiglia.
> Stiamo proprio parlando della presenza di bambini piccoli, nel giro di pochi anni mamma e papà si trasformrrebbero in estranei tra di loro, di conseguenza mancherebbe l'equilibrio giusto per far funzionare bene una famiglia.
> In questi casi apprezzo la moglie che ha preferito dire basta a una situazione dove lei si sentiva solo mamma e non più moglie. Non so , cosa intendi tu per moglie?


Quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In Vanilla Sky il personaggio di Cameron Diaz (leggermente fuori di testa) dice che quando si fa sesso il corpo fa una promessa.
> Io ho sempre pensato che quando si fa un figlio si è incarnata una promessa.
> 
> Ieri sera ho visto un bellissimo programma "Lievito madre", vi consiglio di recuperarlo su Raiplay. È una raccolta di interviste a donne italiane  anziane o vecchie, molto diverse, che sono state considerate rappresentative del secolo scorso dalle autrici del programma.
> ...


anch'io sono perciò ti voglio bene. Ricordi le precisazioni linguistiche?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anch'io sono perciò ti voglio bene. Ricordi le precisazioni linguistiche?


Non ho capito.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E la coppia di qui, e l'amore di là...
> Io ho bisogno di questo, io di quello, io di quell'altro, io io io io io io io io io............ [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] tempo fa parlava della ricetta del nonno...
> e della ricetta della nonna che ne è stato?
> l'ingrediente principale era il benessere dei bambini piccoli...
> ...


 mariti mogli fidanzati compagni e compagne passano, i figli restano. Ci sono un miliardo di ottimi motivi per fare figli. Normalmente è una scommessa per cui vale sempre la pena buttarsi. di solito sono quelli che non fanno i figli per proteggere i propri egoismi e le proprie insicurezze quelli che non riesco ad apprezzare.
Il problema è anche leggermente diverso. E tante donne fanno l'errore ancora nel 2017 di pensare che un uomo che senta come proprio il dovere di prodigarsi per i figli, sent automaticamente come proprio anche il dovere di prodigarsi per la mamma degli stessi. Quello che ti fotte è sempre affidarsi agli impliciti.


----------



## Martoriato (12 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E la coppia di qui, e l'amore di là...
> Io ho bisogno di questo, io di quello, io di quell'altro, io io io io io io io io io............ @_Arcistufo_ tempo fa parlava della ricetta del nonno...
> e della ricetta della nonna che ne è stato?
> l'ingrediente principale era il benessere dei bambini piccoli...
> ...


Chi parla di sacrifici quando parla di figli non dovrebbe mai fare figli,ha gia' fallito in partenza come genitore.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Chi parla di sacrifici quando parla di figli non dovrebbe mai fare figli,ha gia' fallito in partenza come genitore.


Di solito chi parla di figli e di sacrifici, i figli già li ha fatti


----------



## Martoriato (12 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di solito chi parla di figli e di sacrifici, i figli già li ha fatti


E allora non avrebbe dovuto farli,punto.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E allora non avrebbe dovuto farli,punto.


Eccerto. Magari una donna rinuncia alla carriera per fare i figli, dopo 20 che si fa il culo questi se ne vanno con tanti saluti da casa e manco può lamentarsi? Come no :rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E la coppia di qui, e l'amore di là...
> Io ho bisogno di questo, io di quello, io di quell'altro, io io io io io io io io io............ [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] tempo fa parlava della ricetta del nonno...
> e della ricetta della nonna che ne è stato?
> l'ingrediente principale era il benessere dei bambini piccoli...
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diventi anche una famiglia. Il problema è quando si diventa solo una famiglia.


Quoto e stra quoto. Ma come la penso ormai lo sai.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di solito chi parla di figli e di sacrifici, i figli già li ha fatti


Quotone


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non condivido, una famiglia nasce da una coppia, se questa viene a mancare non esiste famiglia.
> Stiamo proprio parlando della presenza di bambini piccoli, nel giro di pochi anni mamma e papà si trasformrrebbero in estranei tra di loro, di conseguenza mancherebbe l'equilibrio giusto per far funzionare bene una famiglia.
> In questi casi apprezzo la moglie che ha preferito dire basta a una situazione dove lei si sentiva solo mamma e non più moglie. Non so , cosa intendi tu per moglie?


La famiglia non nasce da una coppia.
Nasce dalla volontà e dalla determinazione di fare una famiglia da parte di due persone che sono in coppia.
Mio padre ha fatto con mia madre di una coppia una famiglia.
Poi si è accorto che quella vita sacrificava troppo di sé e non era funzionale al suo ego.
Avevo 3 anni che aveva già l'amante.
Ha passato tutta la sua vita passando da una donna all'altra senza neanche più convivere, quando si è accorto che neppure la vita di coppia faceva per lui.
Non c'è niente che ci interessi veramente che è troppo difficile da superare.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In Vanilla Sky il personaggio di Cameron Diaz (leggermente fuori di testa) dice che quando si fa sesso il corpo fa una promessa.
> Io ho sempre pensato che quando si fa un figlio si è incarnata una promessa.
> 
> Ieri sera ho visto un bellissimo programma "Lievito madre", vi consiglio di recuperarlo su Raiplay. È una raccolta di interviste a donne italiane  anziane o vecchie, molto diverse, che sono state considerate rappresentative del secolo scorso dalle autrici del programma.
> ...


Anche a me.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di solito chi parla di figli e di sacrifici, i figli già li ha fatti


Bravo.
1200 euro all'anno di mensa scolastica, parecchie notti insonni, permessi per gli inserimenti, tempo per accompagnarli in palestra, meno tempo per stare da soli in coppia etc etc.
Ne è comunque valsa la pena. 
Per me.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Bravo.
> 1200 euro all'anno di mensa scolastica, parecchie notti insonni, permessi per gli inserimenti, tempo per accompagnarli in palestra, meno tempo per stare da soli in coppia etc etc.
> Ne è comunque valsa la pena.
> Per me.


Ma anche per me r rifarei tutto
Posso anche desiderare di vivere in una coppia
Sono anche una donna non solo una mamma


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Bravo.
> 1200 euro all'anno di mensa scolastica, parecchie notti insonni, permessi per gli inserimenti, tempo per accompagnarli in palestra, meno tempo per stare da soli in coppia etc etc.
> Ne è comunque valsa la pena.
> Per me.


Idem. Assolutamente investimento da rifare ma ciò non toglie che sia stato un culo come un secchio. Domani mi aspetta il medesimo culo come un secchio se non peggiore non è fare la lagna é obiettività.


----------



## stany (12 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per me l'amore non nasce dalla stima, dal rispetto o dal valore di una persona: questa è una visione troppo razionale dell'altro che, a mio parere, rende sicuramente più duraturo nel tempo il rapporto.
> L'amore è la passione e nasce dall'attrazione per qualcosa che spesso è illusorio e mutevole.
> Non ha basi solide perché non è frutto di valutazioni razionali.
> Se stimo una persona molto probabilmente continuerò a farlo anche quando non la amerò più.


Quoto,anch'io penso che l'attrazione la faccia da padrona; la scommessa é prevederne la durata che,comunque,a detta di alcuni ricercatori,dura solo alcuni anni.....


----------



## MariLea (12 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi chiunque si separa non avrebbe dovuto fare figli ?


Non è questo che volevo dire



Arcistufo ha detto:


> mariti mogli fidanzati compagni e compagne passano, i figli restano.* Ci sono un miliardo di ottimi motivi per fare figli*. Normalmente è una scommessa per cui vale sempre la pena buttarsi. di solito sono quelli che non fanno i figli per proteggere i propri egoismi e le proprie insicurezze quelli che non riesco ad apprezzare.
> Il problema è anche leggermente diverso. E tante donne fanno l'errore ancora nel 2017 di pensare che un uomo che senta come proprio il dovere di prodigarsi per i figli, sent automaticamente come proprio anche il dovere di prodigarsi per la mamma degli stessi. Quello che ti fotte è sempre affidarsi agli impliciti.


Ma certo che ci sono un miliardo di ottimi motivi per fare figli!
Io invece apprezzo chi sa riconoscere le proprie insicurezze ed egoismi e non fa figli o semplicemente rimanda... 
Non riesco ad apprezzare la signora in questione che ne fa due, non uno per caso ma DUE! e dopo 4/5 anni manda tutto all'aria perché "si è sentita trascurata e deve capire" "stando da sola capirà e che se io non ci sarò più si mangerà le dita" (se il toy si dà?)
e intanto i bambini alla deriva... 3 giorni a casa di papà, 3 giorni a casa di mamma... (nessuno dice mai oggi vado a casa mia).




Martoriato ha detto:


> Chi parla di sacrifici quando parla di figli non dovrebbe mai fare figli,ha gia' fallito in partenza come genitore.


E chi lo dice?
Sono sacrifici fatti con amore e gioia, ma sempre di sacrifici si tratta se anteponi il loro ben-essere al tuo.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eccerto. Magari una donna rinuncia alla carriera per fare i figli, dopo 20 che si fa il culo questi se ne vanno con tanti saluti da casa e manco può lamentarsi? Come no :rotfl:


ma da subito, quando appena nati piangono la notte che gli dici 'ho sonno, io ho bisogno di dormire, però domani avrai una mamma/papà riposata/o, più sereni e tu starai meglio'?




Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di solito chi parla di figli e di sacrifici, i figli già li ha fatti


infatti!


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


 settimana scorsa si parlava di voler bene ed amare.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> settimana scorsa si parlava di voler bene ed amare.


:up: Ora ho collegato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda i figli non li ho mai sentiti come un sacrificio.
Mi sono divertita a stare con loro.
Anche quando di notte non dormivano, mi è pesato perche mio marito non mi ha dato mai il cambio e non li voleva nel lettone. 
Si vedono le cose come sacrificio quando non si prova piacere a farle, matrimonio compreso.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito non mi ha dato mai il cambio e non li voleva nel lettone.


Sbagliata la prima quanto giusta la seconda


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche per me r rifarei tutto
> Posso anche desiderare di vivere in una coppia
> Sono anche una donna non solo una mamma


Credo però che tra la tua storia (ma anche con la mia) e quella di cui stiamo parlando ci siano molte differenze.
Qui c'è un marito che nel giro di poco tempo si trova una richiesta di separazione da parte della moglie, con la quale comunque ha una vita sessuale soddisfacente, una famiglia con due bimbi piccoli, un ménage tutto sommato senza grosse ombre, se non una difficoltà di dialogo negli ultimi tempi, che ritengo abbastanza comune in determinate circostanze nella storia di una coppia (chi non ha mai avuto crisi superandole?). Unitamente alla richiesta di separazione scopre la presenza di un uomo più giovane il cui ruolo effettivo in tutta questa storia andrebbe approfondito.
Già solo confrontandolo con la mia storia, siamo su due piani diversi: mia moglie non ha mai voluto separarsi, facendo muro anche quando io minacciavo l'intenzione di farlo.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda i figli non li ho mai sentiti come un sacrificio.
> Mi sono divertita a stare con loro.
> Anche quando di notte non dormivano, mi è pesato perche mio marito non mi ha dato mai il cambio e non li voleva nel lettone.
> Si vedono le cose come sacrificio quando non si prova piacere a farle, matrimonio compreso.


:up:


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

Secondo me in questa storia c'è qualcosa di diverso da molte altre che abbiamo letto o vissuto.
Non ci sono grandi avvisaglie di un rapporto in forte crisi al punto da arrivare alla separazione, tanto che il marito sembra stupirsi quando lei la chiede,
Non ci sono neppure grandi problemi sessuali, conflitti familiari, tragedie o grossi dolori, almeno da quello che sappiamo.
C'è la normalità di una famiglia con due bambini piccoli e le difficoltà che tutti noi che siamo stati genitori abbiamo vissuto.
Di solito chi lascia è il tradito quando scopre la relazione extraconiugale, molto più raro che a farlo sia una ipotetica traditrice, tra l'altro con dei bambini piccoli (che se vogliamo complicano un'eventuale nuova relazione o convivenza, non tutti gli uomini sono disposti ad accettare i figli di un altro) e senza che ci sia stato un percorso di condivisione dei problemi.
Sembra che lei a un certo punto si sia semplicemente stufata di quella vita per inseguirne un'altra.
Ma ha senso la storia presentata così? 
Sarebbero utili altre spiegazioni, ma l'autore del thread latita...


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me in questa storia c'è qualcosa di diverso da molte altre che abbiamo letto o vissuto.
> Non ci sono grandi avvisaglie di un rapporto in forte crisi, tanto che il marito sembra stupito dall'accaduto.
> Non ci sono litigate, discussioni, non c'è l'esito di una lunga crisi dichiarata o istanze non risolte.
> Non ci sono neppure grandi problemi sessuali, conflitti familiari, tragedie o grossi dolori, almeno da quello che sappiamo.
> ...


Ho già detto che la signora ha proposto 50% per l'affido dei figli. Questo mi lascia un pochino perplesso e sono convinto che prima o poi abbandonerà marito e figli. Non so per il nuovo amico o per crisi esistenziale


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho già detto che la signora ha proposto 50% per l'affido dei figli. Questo mi lascia un pochino perplesso e sono convinto che prima o poi abbandonerà marito e figli. Non so per il nuovo amico o per crisi esistenziale


perche' dici questo?
l'affido condiviso se tra gli ex coniugi c'e' collaborazione nel gestirlo e'la scelta migliore 
a me sembra una scelta che lascia ampio spazio affinche' i figli possano vivere con entrambi i genitori in massima liberta'
buongiorno


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perche' dici questo?
> l'affido condiviso se tra gli ex coniugi c'e' collaborazione nel gestirlo e'la scelta migliore
> a me sembra una scelta che lascia ampio spazio affinche' i figli possano vivere con entrambi i genitori in massima liberta'
> buongiorno


Mi puzza. Tutto qui
Buondì anche a te


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho già detto che la signora ha proposto 50% per l'affido dei figli. Questo mi lascia un pochino perplesso e sono convinto che prima o poi abbandonerà marito e figli. Non so per il nuovo amico o per crisi esistenziale


E' un'ipotesi che non escludo, perché è capitata a una persona che conosco io.
Anche lui due figlie, una moglie che non trovava soddisfazione nella vita coniugale e familiare.
Alla fine lui ha avuto l'affido prevalente, lei si accontenta ogni tanto di andare a trovare le due bambine ma le sta bene così.
L'ho conosciuta, è una persona che ha difficoltà anche a rivolgerti la parola, apparentemente altezzosa, probabilmente solo molto chiusa, forse incapace di trovare soddisfazione nel ruolo materno.
C'è anche questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi puzza. Tutto qui
> Buondì anche a te


ho seguito la discussione e probabile che il toy boy non sara' cosi felicecdi dividersi la signira con i figli 
ma lei puo' comunque organizzarsi 
tu hai poca fiducia in questa donna


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' un'ipotesi che non escludo, perché è capitata a una persona che conosco io.
> Anche lui due figlie, una moglie che non trovava soddisfazione nella vita coniugale e familiare.
> Alla fine lui ha avuto l'affido prevalente, lei si accontenta ogni tanto di andare a trovare le due bambine ma le sta bene così.
> L'ho conosciuta, è una persona che ha difficoltà anche a rivolgerti la parola, apparentemente altezzosa, probabilmente solo molto chiusa, forse incapace di trovare soddisfazione nel ruolo materno.
> C'è anche questo.


nel tuo esempio pero' presumo che questa madre fosse distante affettivamente dai figli anche prima


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ho seguito la discussione e probabile che il toy boy non sara' cosi felicecdi dividersi la signira con i figli
> ma lei puo' comunque organizzarsi
> tu hai poca fiducia in questa donna


Anzi, ha le idee chiare. Il matrimonio non è nelle sue corde. Forse ha capito altro


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me in questa storia c'è qualcosa di diverso da molte altre che abbiamo letto o vissuto.
> Non ci sono grandi avvisaglie di un rapporto in forte crisi al punto da arrivare alla separazione, tanto che il marito sembra stupirsi quando lei la chiede,
> Non ci sono neppure grandi problemi sessuali, conflitti familiari, tragedie o grossi dolori, almeno da quello che sappiamo.
> C'è la normalità di una famiglia con due bambini piccoli e le difficoltà che tutti noi che siamo stati genitori abbiamo vissuto.
> ...


Penso anch'io sia semplicemente quello. Tanto semplice che, molto probabilmente, in questo momento questa donna possa essere mossa e decisa da mere e banali questioni autoreferenziali.

A meno che non sia veramente innamorata di qualcun altro o abbia scoperto di non amare il marito, tanto che la separazione rappresenti un rimedio ad una situazione che altrimenti risulterebbe dannosa.
Ma a me, sinceramente, da tutt'altra impressione.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eccerto. Magari una donna rinuncia alla carriera per fare i figli, dopo 20 che si fa il culo questi se ne vanno con tanti saluti da casa e manco può lamentarsi? Come no :rotfl:


La mia compagna ha rinunciato, consapevole che prima o poi andranno via ..come è giusto


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Anzi, ha le idee chiare. Il matrimonio non è nelle sue corde. Forse ha capito altro


boh vedremo
resta il fatto che oggi raffaele deve concentrarsi sui figli


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boh vedremo
> resta il fatto che oggi raffaele deve concentrarsi sui figli


Tra non molto a tempo pieno.


----------



## Foglia (13 Settembre 2017)

C'è un po' di confusione tra affido (che è quasi sempre condiviso), e collocamento  (che e' quasi sempre prevalente presso un genitore). Se, e sottolineo se, i genitori CONCORDANO un collocamento per così dire  "paritario", io credo lo facciano nell'interesse dei figli. E ovviamente sulla base delle proprie disponibilità di tempo. Credo che non sia nell'interesse di un figlio stare con una baby-sitter anziché con l'altro genitore. Qui leggo di una donna quasi colpevolizzata per avere proposto un collocamento paritario. Quasi in se' fosse uno scandalo. C'è da meditare, ma non su di lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> C'è un po' di confusione tra affido (che è quasi sempre condiviso), e collocamento  (che e' quasi sempre prevalente presso un genitore). Se, e sottolineo se, i genitori CONCORDANO un collocamento per così dire  "paritario", io credo lo facciano nell'interesse dei figli. E ovviamente sulla base delle proprie disponibilità di tempo. Credo che non sia nell'interesse di un figlio stare con una baby-sitter anziché con l'altro genitore. Qui leggo di una donna quasi colpevolizzata per avere proposto un collocamento paritario. Quasi in se' fosse uno scandalo. C'è da meditare, ma non su di lei.


appunti io la trovo la miglior scelta possibile in caso di separazione con prole
indubbiamente serve che i genitori siano in discreti rapporti e collaborino altrimenti diventa un boomerang per i figli stessi


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> C'è un po' di confusione tra affido (che è quasi sempre condiviso), e collocamento  (che e' quasi sempre prevalente presso un genitore). Se, e sottolineo se, i genitori CONCORDANO un collocamento per così dire  "paritario", io credo lo facciano nell'interesse dei figli. E ovviamente sulla base delle proprie disponibilità di tempo. Credo che non sia nell'interesse di un figlio stare con una baby-sitter anziché con l'altro genitore. Qui leggo di una donna quasi colpevolizzata per avere proposto un collocamento paritario. Quasi in se' fosse uno scandalo. C'è da meditare, ma non su di lei.


A pensar male degli altri si fa peccato ma spesso ci si indovina


----------



## Foglia (13 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunti io la trovo la miglior scelta possibile in caso di separazione con prole
> indubbiamente serve che i genitori siano in discreti rapporti e collaborino altrimenti diventa un boomerang per i figli stessi


Quando non c'è serenità  (almeno da una parte) si arriva a battagliare sui figli. Anche, al contrario, perseguendo richieste di collocamento assurde. Non dimenticare che dietro al collocamento c'è anche l'ammontare di un assegno. Non parlerei in questo caso di "rinuncia", ma di proposta. Leggere in questa proposta una sorta di  "te li rifilo", senza sapere nulla della disponibilità di tempo di entrambi i genitori, lo trovo inquietante a prescindere.


----------



## Foglia (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A pensar male degli altri si fa peccato ma spesso ci si indovina


Il problema non sei tu, che puoi pensare male in questo contesto.

Il problema è che il diretto interessato ne pensa male. Ora.... E' chiaro che sarebbe perfettamente giustificato, se di lavoro facesse lo steward.


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Una coppia quando mette al mondo dei figli, per esempio, è già divenuta un'altra cosa.
> Diventa una famiglia.
> Una coppia sessantenne non è più quella che era 40 anni prima.
> Tutto cambia, tutto diventa altro.
> ...


....secondo me non ci capiamo....ma tanto ti picchio....


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tra non molto a tempo pieno.


 forse fino ad ora non lo ha mai nemmeno fatto


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....secondo me non ci capiamo....ma tanto ti picchio....


Perché dai...ha raggiunto la pace dei sensi


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse fino ad ora non lo ha mai nemmeno fatto


Si ritroverà a farlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....secondo me non ci capiamo....ma tanto ti picchio....


dai non fare così!! anche la mia dottoressa sostiene che dopo i cinquanta il rapporto diventa di testa e non fisico.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dai non fare così!! anche la mia dottoressa sostiene che dopo i cinquanta il rapporto diventa di testa e non fisico.


La tua dottoressa non tiene conto delle eccezioni


----------



## Foglia (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse fino ad ora non lo ha mai nemmeno fatto


Ma no.

E' che ci sono vari modi per trasformare i figli in campi di battaglia. Tanto lo e' chiedere collocamenti senza senso, quanto lo e' fare ricatti morali tirando in ballo "rinunce", che non esistono.

Nulla si sa sulla oggettiva disponibilità di tempo dei genitori. Magari potrebbe pure essere che lei lavora 10 ore al dì, e lui 4. Come che appunto lui sia uno steward e lei casalinga.

Poi si sentono gli uomini che frignano rivendicando pari opportunità lavorative e genitoriali. Salvo frignare ancora di più quando ci si trovano davanti. O pretendere, al contrario, che i figli stiano meglio accuditi dalla baby-sitter perché sia mai.... Quella la si può pagare, ma guai se questo si traduce in un assegno di importo maggiore da versare all'altro coniuge.

Posto che una coppia si separa ANCHE SOLO perché uno dei due non ci sta.... Tutte le restanti considerazioni sul collocamento dei figli, non sarebbe meglio farle nell'interesse dei figli? Che non so nel caso di specie quale sia, intendiamoci. Mi fa strano però che ci sia il biasimo per  "rinunce", laddove non si dica che quella rinuncia mette in difficoltà prima di tutto te. Eh. Senza usare i figli come campi di battaglia per una decisione presa.


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perché dai...ha raggiunto la pace dei sensi


lo so......ma giusto per il sapore del sangue........



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dai non fare così!! anche la mia dottoressa sostiene che dopo i cinquanta il rapporto diventa di testa e non fisico.


.....e beh .....se lo dice la tua dottoressa.........


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il problema non sei tu, che puoi pensare male in questo contesto.
> 
> *Il problema è che il diretto interessato ne pensa male.* Ora.... E' chiaro che sarebbe perfettamente giustificato, se di lavoro facesse lo steward.


Appunto.
Anche questo è strano.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dai non fare così!! anche la mia dottoressa sostiene che dopo i cinquanta il rapporto diventa di testa e non fisico.


magari dopo i 60/70 ma posso sentirmi donna anche in un rapporto di testa
Il problema è quando non mi ci sento in nessuno dei due rapporti


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dai non fare così!! anche la mia dottoressa sostiene che dopo i cinquanta il rapporto diventa di testa e non fisico.


Forse per la tua dottoressa.
A me rimane sempre fisico come prima.
Diciamo che trovo un po' più comprensibile chi si fa l'amante (e riesce a tenere le relazioni adeguatamente nascoste per non fare casini) perché non fa sesso come vorrebbe in famiglia (ovviamente quando trova l'occasione di essere attratto da una persona in particolare) piuttosto chi si separa nella maniera raccontata da questa storia.
E non mi sembra in questo caso una scelta dettata dal non voler essere ipocriti, almeno non ho questa sensazione.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma no.
> 
> E' che ci sono vari modi per trasformare i figli in campi di battaglia. Tanto lo e' chiedere collocamenti senza senso, quanto lo e' fare ricatti morali tirando in ballo "rinunce", che non esistono.
> 
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> magari dopo i 60/70 ma posso sentirmi donna anche in un rapporto di testa
> Il problema è quando non mi ci sento in nessuno dei due rapporti


Di testa con il coniuge e fisico...oltre


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> magari dopo i 60/70 ma posso sentirmi donna anche in un rapporto di testa
> Il problema è quando non mi ci sento in nessuno dei due rapporti


:up:
(per te, intendo)


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di testa con il coniuge e fisico...oltre


Ma guarda io ho sempre sperato di trovare entrambi i rapporti nell'uomo che ho sposato


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma no.E' che ci sono vari modi per trasformare i figli in campi di battaglia. Tanto lo e' chiedere collocamenti senza senso, quanto lo e' fare ricatti morali tirando in ballo "rinunce", che non esistono.Nulla si sa sulla oggettiva disponibilità di tempo dei genitori. Magari potrebbe pure essere che lei lavora 10 ore al dì, e lui 4. Come che appunto lui sia uno steward e lei casalinga.Poi si sentono gli uomini che frignano rivendicando pari opportunità lavorative e genitoriali. Salvo frignare ancora di più quando ci si trovano davanti. O pretendere, al contrario, che i figli stiano meglio accuditi dalla baby-sitter perché sia mai.... Quella la si può pagare, ma guai se questo si traduce in un assegno di importo maggiore da versare all'altro coniuge.Posto che una coppia si separa ANCHE SOLO perché uno dei due non ci sta.... Tutte le restanti considerazioni sul collocamento dei figli, non sarebbe meglio farle nell'interesse dei figli? Che non so nel caso di specie quale sia, intendiamoci. Mi fa strano però che ci sia il biasimo per  "rinunce", laddove non si dica che quella rinuncia mette in difficoltà prima di tutto te. Eh. Senza usare i figli come campi di battaglia per una decisione presa.


Ma i genitori sono orgogliosi a scapito dei figli.Un genitore non ammetterà MAI di non essere in grado di accudire a dovere il figlio. Troverà mille scuse, per non ammettere la propria carenza.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda io ho sempre sperato di trovare entrambi i rapporti nell'uomo che ho sposato


Io pure.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> *magari dopo i 60/70* ma posso sentirmi donna anche in un rapporto di testa
> Il problema è quando non mi ci sento in nessuno dei due rapporti


esatto è quello che le ho detto. Diciamo che di testa ci dovrebbe essere anche prima e non solo dopo.
Mentre se non ci si ritrova con nessuno dei due, lì non è più neanche un rapporto, no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di testa con il coniuge e fisico...oltre


 no eh, così non va bene.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no eh, così non va bene.


Leggi la risposta a farfallina


----------



## Foglia (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma i genitori sono orgogliosi a scapito dei figli.Un genitore non ammetterà MAI di non essere in grado di accudire a dovere il figlio. Troverà mille scuse, per non ammettere la propria carenza.


Tante volte non e' questione di essere potenzialmente in grado, ma semplicemente una questione di tempo e risorse. Se per curare il figlio devo licenziarmi dal lavoro, o chiedere il part-time, mentre l'altro coniuge magari ha maggiore flessibilità.... Alla fine in tutto questo chi ci smena?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Forse per la tua dottoressa.
> A me rimane sempre fisico come prima.
> Diciamo che trovo un po' più comprensibile chi si fa l'amante (e riesce a tenere le relazioni adeguatamente nascoste per non fare casini) perché non fa sesso come vorrebbe in famiglia (ovviamente quando trova l'occasione di essere attratto da una persona in particolare) piuttosto chi si separa nella maniera raccontata da questa storia.
> E non mi sembra in questo caso una scelta dettata dal non voler essere ipocriti, almeno non ho questa sensazione.


in questa storia è venuto a mancare qualcosa di più importante. Mi sembra di percepire un sentirsi estranea nel rapporto da parte della moglie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tante volte non e' questione di essere potenzialmente in grado, ma semplicemente una questione di tempo e risorse. Se per curare il figlio devo licenziarmi dal lavoro, o chiedere il part-time, mentre l'altro coniuge magari ha maggiore flessibilità.... Alla fine in tutto questo chi ci smena?


 dici al coniuge io mi trovo un part-time e tu integri col mamntenimento anche a me così risolviamo.
Credo che lui possa prendere in seria considerazione di diventare collaborativo.(mantenimento figlio + coniuge= ....)


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in questa storia è venuto a mancare qualcosa di più importante. Mi sembra di percepire un sentirsi estranea nel rapporto da parte della moglie.


Il che sarebbe già qualcosa, ma veramente potrebbe essere più banale di questo.

Di fatto non è che si possa dire come stanno le cose, non da quello che è stato raccontato.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Raffaele ci sei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Il che sarebbe già qualcosa, ma veramente potrebbe essere più banale di questo.
> 
> Di fatto non è che si possa dire come stanno le cose, non da quello che è stato raccontato.


abbiamo sentito solo lui, che non ha ancora capito o voluto capire il perchè.
Difatti il racconto manca di qualcosa.


----------



## raffaele77 (13 Settembre 2017)

buongiorno...
mia moglie mi ha detto che non mi ama più..poi dice che deve capire...dice che se ritorna insieme non dura molto.
le ho pensate tutte...anche una depressione. affido al 50% perchè siamo due persone intelligenti. sul lavoro lei lavora con me.non troverà nulla in giro perchè di lavoro non ce ne per nessuno.
darei tutto per riavere la mia famiglia


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto è quello che le ho detto. Diciamo che di testa ci dovrebbe essere anche prima e non solo dopo.
> Mentre se non ci si ritrova con nessuno dei due, lì non è più neanche un rapporto, no?


Forse ho frainteso quelli che intendi per rapporto di testa


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> buongiorno...
> mia moglie mi ha detto che non mi ama più..poi dice che deve capire...dice che se ritorna insieme non dura molto.
> le ho pensate tutte...anche una depressione. affido al 50% perchè siamo due persone intelligenti. sul lavoro lei lavora con me.non troverà nulla in giro perchè di lavoro non ce ne per nessuno.
> *darei tutto per riavere la mia famiglia*


Per quanto riguarda la famiglia, era ed è piuttosto evidente la tua delusione.

Per il resto, ok afferma che non ti ama. Aggiunge che è in crisi, è vabbè ha bisogno di allontanarsi...perché altrimenti alimenta la crisi. Questo è tutto?


----------



## raffaele77 (13 Settembre 2017)

stando da sola capirà....io vedo molta confusione...poi non abbiamo mai avuto grosse discussioni e in questi mesi invece non abbiamo dato il meglio.
sono un marito e un padre che convive ormai con il dolore...brucia, lo soffochi ma non c'è nulla da fare.
il dolore va vissuto giornalmente perchè se penso al futuro arde ancora di più...se penso alle feste..natale pasqua...
pazienza. scusatemi se vi do fastidio ma come potete ben capire solo chi attraversa queste cose può capire...amici anche stretti non possono capire se non ci passi in queste situazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> stando da sola capirà....io vedo molta confusione...poi non abbiamo mai avuto grosse discussioni e in questi mesi invece non abbiamo dato il meglio.
> sono un marito e un padre che convive ormai con il dolore...brucia, lo soffochi ma non c'è nulla da fare.
> il dolore va vissuto giornalmente perchè se penso al futuro arde ancora di più...se penso alle feste..natale pasqua...
> pazienza. *scusatemi se vi do fastidio *ma come potete ben capire solo chi attraversa queste cose può capire...amici anche stretti non possono capire se non ci passi in queste situazioni.


Direi che almeno questo pensiero lo puoi archiviare
Capiamo il bisogno di sfogo e cerchiamo di darti una mano


----------



## raffaele77 (13 Settembre 2017)

guardo i miei ragazzi e mi sento in colpa per non avergli dato quello che meritano, quello che io ho avuto..una famiglia, un papà e una mamma. mi perdo nei loro sguardi e nei loro sorrisi e vorrei tanto non deluderli.non sanno nulla ma capiranno, ne possono immaginare perchè discussioni a casa non ce ne sono mai state.
e' stato umiliante per me dargli un prezzo ( mantenimento)...a volte vado in giro anche con le camicie usurate ma preferisco comprare loro dei giocattoli..portarli in vacanza...questo sono io. ho sempre lavorato per la famiglia...dato tutto me stesso...ho sbagliato a trascurare mia moglie, ma lei è una brava persona, una brava madre e una ottima moglie.non si può distruggere tutto così.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> guardo i miei ragazzi e mi sento in colpa per non avergli dato quello che meritano, quello che io ho avuto..una famiglia, un papà e una mamma. mi perdo nei loro sguardi e nei loro sorrisi e vorrei tanto non deluderli.non sanno nulla ma capiranno, ne possono immaginare perchè discussioni a casa non ce ne sono mai state.
> e' stato umiliante per me dargli un prezzo ( mantenimento)...a volte vado in giro anche con le camicie usurate ma preferisco comprare loro dei giocattoli..portarli in vacanza...questo sono io. ho sempre lavorato per la famiglia...dato tutto me stesso...ho sbagliato a trascurare mia moglie, ma lei è una brava persona, una brava madre e una ottima moglie.non si può distruggere tutto così.


Tutto bello. Non ti ama più. Ti basta? Forse non ti ha mai amato è arrivata al capolinea, ha bisogno di altro.


----------



## raffaele77 (13 Settembre 2017)

BLAISE

mi auguro non sia così..solo il tempo può dimostrare questo.già..il tempo..nemico/amico allo stesso tempo..perchè a me mi manca tutto di lei.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> BLAISE
> 
> mi auguro non sia così..solo il tempo può dimostrare questo.già..il tempo..nemico/amico allo stesso tempo..perchè a me mi manca tutto di lei.


Scusa, ma adesso tua moglie dov'é?
E soprattutto che lavoro fa?
Dici che l'hai trascurata, che significato dai a "trascurare"?
In pratica se lavorava con te passavate tutta la giornata insieme, almeno la presenza era garantita.
Chi stava con i bambini però?


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> BLAISE
> 
> mi auguro non sia così..solo il tempo può dimostrare questo.già..il tempo..nemico/amico allo stesso tempo..perchè a me mi manca tutto di lei.


Allora aspetta e spera. Si sono fatte molte ipotesi sta a te capire..... 
Il boy è sparito?


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> BLAISE
> 
> mi auguro non sia così..solo il tempo può dimostrare questo.già..il tempo..nemico/amico allo stesso tempo..perchè a me mi manca tutto di lei.


Qui, più che il tempo, a dimostrare questo saranno i motivi per i quali lei ha scelto e deciso per questa soluzione.

Motivi che, a parte la scontata dichiarazione di non amore, non sono per nulla definiti.


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora aspetta e spera. Si sono fatte molte ipotesi sta a te capire.....
> *Il boy è sparito*?


Mah, non lo so, ma ho la sensazione che il 32enne sia un problema relativo, una concausa.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, non lo so, ma ho la sensazione che il 32enne sia un problema relativo, una concausa.


Motivi non definiti e il boy è relativo. Relativo se si sa la causa principale non trovi?


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Motivi non definiti e il boy è relativo. Relativo se si sa la causa principale non trovi?


Naturalmente.
Ora, non è che voglia avanzare supposizioni azzardate, ma la causa principale potrebbe rivelarsi più banale di tutto il resto. Poi oh, tutto può essere, la causa scatenante potrebbe essere rappresentata dallo stesso raffaele.

Ciononostante mi dispiace per lui e per il senso della famiglia che avrebbe voluto promuovere.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Naturalmente.
> Ora, non è che voglia avanzare supposizioni azzardate, ma la causa principale potrebbe rivelarsi più banale di tutto il resto. Poi oh, tutto può essere, la causa scatenante potrebbe essere rappresentata dallo stesso raffaele.
> 
> Ciononostante mi dispiace per lui e per il senso della famiglia che avrebbe voluto promuovere.


Ha chiesto la separazione: la signora ha le idee chiare.


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ha chiesto la separazione: la signora ha le idee chiare.


Senza dubbio. Sicuramente una decisione ben ponderata, sule basi però di non si sa cosa.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Senza dubbio. Sicuramente una decisione ben ponderata, sule basi però di non si sa cosa.


Per il ns. Raffaele si. Lei ha sicuramente le idee chiarissime


----------



## raffaele77 (13 Settembre 2017)

boy è sparito.
lei dice che non stava bene con me, si è sentita trascurata, ha vissuto come un malessere le cose che si è tenuta dentro.
le idee chiare le ha....ha chiesto la separazione.
dice che questo la fa stare tranquilla


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse ho frainteso quelli che intendi per rapporto di testa


tanto per chiarire la mia dottoressa è un tantino bigotta, vecchio stampo


----------



## MariLea (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> boy è sparito.
> lei dice che non stava bene con me, si è sentita trascurata, ha vissuto come un malessere le cose che si è tenuta dentro.
> le idee chiare le ha....ha chiesto la separazione.
> dice che questo la fa stare tranquilla


Il tuo avvocato che dice?


----------



## Faust (13 Settembre 2017)

Raffaele comprendo le tue preoccupazioni. Tra le abitudini consuetudinarie di coppia e la quotidiana gestione di famiglia e lavoro, le cose si saranno tutte aggregate tra loro e sul lungo termine hanno condotto alla inaspettata deflagrazione della richiesta di separazione da parte della tua consorte che sembra essere alquanto granitica. A questo punto potrebbe essere utile interpellare uno psicoterapeuta che sia in grado di sorreggerti in questo momento delicato, ma soprattutto​​ ​aiutarvi come coppia nella vostra funzione primaria genitoriale. Non devo dirti che i figli vanno protetti, lo sai già, però è anche fondamentale che comprendano ciò che sta accadendo attorno a loro, anziché vivere in una congiuntura caotica in cui mamma e papà si alternano nella stessa casa o in luoghi differenti. Cerca di proporre in maniera assolutamente non autoritaria una mediazione per fronteggiare la separazione con coscienza e principalmente per evitare di assegnare ai figli il ruolo di depositari del livore dei genitori, danneggiando così la loro infanzia. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## raffaele77 (13 Settembre 2017)

La separazione è assolutamente consensuale...non esistono guerre su nulla. Accordo giusto e sereno. Il problema non sono le condizioni della separazione o la gestione dei figli ai quali non mancherà nulla. E' una separazione anomala rispetto a quello che vedo e leggo, tanto che il legale di lei si è chiesta che separazione è. ...abituata a fare guerre ect ect. Il mio avvocato è un amico di famiglia che praticamente ha solo visto il ricorso per la separazione  e nulla più.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> La separazione è assolutamente consensuale...non esistono guerre su nulla. Accordo giusto e sereno. Il *problema* non sono le condizioni della separazione o la gestione dei figli ai quali non mancherà nulla. *E' una separazione anomala *rispetto a quello che vedo e leggo, *tanto che il legale di lei si è chiesta che separazione è. ...abituata a fare guerre ect ect.* Il mio avvocato è un amico di famiglia che praticamente ha solo visto il ricorso per la separazione  e nulla più.


E ti lamenti?


----------



## MariLea (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> La separazione è assolutamente consensuale...non esistono guerre su nulla. Accordo giusto e sereno. Il problema non sono le condizioni della separazione o la gestione dei figli ai quali non mancherà nulla. E' una separazione anomala rispetto a quello che vedo e leggo, tanto che il legale di lei si è chiesta che separazione è. ...abituata a fare guerre ect ect. Il mio avvocato è un amico di famiglia che praticamente ha solo visto il ricorso per la separazione  e nulla più.


A maggior ragione essendo un tuo amico di famiglia e conoscendo le due parti avrebbe potuto darti qualche consiglio se continuare a sperare o metterci una pietra sopra.


----------



## Martoriato (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> La separazione è assolutamente consensuale...non esistono guerre su nulla. Accordo giusto e sereno. Il problema non sono le condizioni della separazione o la gestione dei figli ai quali non mancherà nulla. E' una separazione anomala rispetto a quello che vedo e leggo, tanto che il legale di lei si è chiesta che separazione è. ...abituata a fare guerre ect ect. Il mio avvocato è un amico di famiglia che praticamente ha solo visto il ricorso per la separazione  e nulla più.


Che culo ! A me la mia ex ancora dopo 4 anni mi sta rompendo le palle. E non ci sono ne figli ne mezzo feltrino per sedia in comune...:rotfl:


----------



## raffaele77 (13 Settembre 2017)

Avvocato mi dice che non merito lei e quello che sto passando e che lei sbattera' il muso pesantemente quando capira' ciò che ha perso.

Martoriato 
Avvocato suo ci ha provato sia con i figli che con altro ma ha capito subito che con me non si scherza perché rischiava di non prendere nulla per davvero. Era più lui a forzare che mia moglie.  Messo subito in riga.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> stando da sola capirà....io vedo molta confusione...poi non abbiamo mai avuto grosse discussioni e in questi mesi invece non abbiamo dato il meglio.
> sono un marito e un padre che convive ormai con il dolore...brucia, lo soffochi ma non c'è nulla da fare.
> il dolore va vissuto giornalmente perchè se penso al futuro arde ancora di più...se penso alle feste..natale pasqua...
> pazienza. scusatemi se vi do fastidio ma come potete ben capire solo chi attraversa queste cose può capire...amici anche stretti non possono capire se non ci passi in queste situazioni.


Depressi (diciamo sul malinconico) siete tutti e due.
Se poi tu dici che vuoi la FAMIGLIA e pensi con tristezza alla feste, lei non intravvede amore, desiderio, passione, interesse per lei oltre la routine.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Depressi (diciamo sul malinconico) siete tutti e due.
> Se poi tu dici che vuoi la FAMIGLIA e pensi con tristezza alla feste, lei non intravvede amore, desiderio, passione, interesse per lei oltre la routine.


Quoto
Della serie non ha proprio capito


----------



## raffaele77 (13 Settembre 2017)

cosa devo fare scusatemi??? chiaro che mi manca..mi mancano tante cose insieme a lei..io penso alle feste senza lei e i miei figli...qualsiasi cosa faccio adesso non la riporta sicuramente da me....pensate che non abbia proposto di tutto?? 
è così punto e basta. vuole la separazione e stare sola.ad ogni mio avvicinamento scatta un rifiuto e si litiga...allora non mi avvicino più.


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> cosa devo fare scusatemi??? chiaro che mi manca..mi mancano tante cose insieme a lei..io penso alle feste senza lei e i miei figli...qualsiasi cosa faccio adesso non la riporta sicuramente da me....pensate che non abbia proposto di tutto??
> è così punto e basta. vuole la separazione e stare sola.ad ogni mio avvicinamento scatta un rifiuto e si litiga*...allora non mi avvicino più*.



...al momemto mi sembra possa solo farvi bene.... come singoli ma magari anche come coppia..........


----------



## Farabrutto (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> cosa devo fare scusatemi??? chiaro che mi manca..mi mancano tante cose insieme a lei..io penso alle feste senza lei e i miei figli...qualsiasi cosa faccio adesso non la riporta sicuramente da me....pensate che non abbia proposto di tutto??
> è così punto e basta. vuole la separazione e stare sola.ad ogni mio avvicinamento scatta un rifiuto e si litiga...allora non mi avvicino più.


Purtroppo se ha preso questa decisione, al momento puoi fare poco. Lasciala libera di andare. Se torna è perché si renderà conto di quanto gli sei mancato... L'unica possibilità che hai e che senta la tua mancanza... metterle pressione... non ti aiuterà anzi...


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2017)

raffaele77 ha detto:


> cosa devo fare scusatemi??? chiaro che mi manca..mi mancano tante cose insieme a lei..io penso alle feste senza lei e i miei figli...qualsiasi cosa faccio adesso non la riporta sicuramente da me....pensate che non abbia proposto di tutto??
> è così punto e basta. vuole la separazione e stare sola.ad ogni mio avvicinamento scatta un rifiuto e si litiga...allora non mi avvicino più.


Non puoi fare nulla. Devi accettare la cosa e lasciarla andare, come stai facendo del resto.
Se tieni cosi tanto ai tuoi figli puoi tuttavia, visto il clima collaborativo sulla questione separazione, fare in modo che il vostro allontanamento non coinvolga oltre misura i bambini cercando di mantenere per loro la serenità che meritano. A questo punto è meglio ristabilire un clima sereno e fattivo pur da separati. Penso che in questo senso potete fare ancora molto per i vostri bimbi, litigare e cavillare farebbe male a tutti.

Detto questo, per me tua moglie non la conta giusta. Naturalmente della sua vita può fare quello che vuole, ma sacrificare di fatto la famiglia è sinonimo di una forte convinzione. A parte questo, non è che da quello che racconti venga fuori un quadro chiaro che spieghi il perché di questa scelta. Non saprei...o semplicemente non ti sopporta più, o la fase con l'amico le ha aperto nuove prospettive o, ancora, vuole scrollarsi di dosso una vita che ha scoperto non appartenerle.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non puoi fare nulla. Devi accettare la cosa e lasciarla andare, come stai facendo del resto.
> Se tieni cosi tanto ai tuoi figli puoi tuttavia, visto il clima collaborativo sulla questione separazione, fare in modo che il vostro allontanamento non coinvolga oltre misura i bambini cercando di mantenere per loro la serenità che meritano. A questo punto è meglio ristabilire un clima sereno e fattivo pur da separati. Penso che in questo senso potete fare ancora molto per i vostri bimbi, litigare e cavillare farebbe male a tutti.
> 
> Detto questo, per me tua moglie non la conta giusta. Naturalmente della sua vita può fare quello che vuole, ma sacrificare di fatto la famiglia è sinonimo di una forte convinzione. A parte questo, non è che da quello che racconti venga fuori un quadro chiaro che spieghi il perché di questa scelta. Non saprei...o semplicemente non ti sopporta più, o la fase con l'amico le ha aperto nuove prospettive o, ancora, vuole scrollarsi di dosso una vita che ha scoperto non appartenerle.


Quoto.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se smetti di considerarmi una donna e mi consideri quella con cui hai fatto progetti e la madre dei tuoi figli la coppia è finita.
> Stessa cosa girata al maschile eh, non faccio distinzione di sesso


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


>


OT
Che carine le manine con fanno ok


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> OT
> Che carine le manine con fanno ok


Scusa l'ot, che fine ha fatto la discussione sul dossier?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa l'ot, che fine ha fatto la discussione sul dossier?


vai su happy hour e sotto il barrio 14 novembre
era in zona privata e si e' spostata in zona pubblica


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vai su happy hour e sotto il barrio 14 novembre
> era in zona privata e si e' spostata in zona pubblica


Grazie


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tanto per chiarire la mia dottoressa è un tantino bigotta, vecchio stampo



Di alla tua dottoressa che il sesso/amore dopo la menopausa, e soprattutto quando non si hanno piu' impegni di lavoro,  figli per casa, puo' essere (per me lo e'),  meglio che a 30/40 anni, io (noi) ne abbiamo 64 e non abbiamo intenzione di archiviare 'la pratica'.

Non ci sono piu' i vecchietti di una volta ahahahah


----------



## MariLea (16 Settembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di alla tua dottoressa che il sesso/amore dopo la menopausa, e soprattutto quando non si hanno piu' impegni di lavoro,  figli per casa, puo' essere (per me lo e'),  meglio che a 30/40 anni, io (noi) ne abbiamo 64 e non abbiamo intenzione di archiviare 'la pratica'.
> 
> Non ci sono piu' i vecchietti di una volta ahahahah


L'altra volta lo sosteneva pure la sessuologa in tv parlando delle donne...
evvivaiddio!!!  :up:


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> L'altra volta lo sosteneva pure la sessuologa in tv parlando delle donne...
> evvivaiddio!!!  :up:



Dovrebbe essere chiaro ormai, eppure ancora in molti pensano che sia raro   avere 'anche' una vita sessuale appagante dopo decenni di matrimonio e appunto piu' di 60 anni.  Io  non credo sia così,  se si resta insieme e' perche' c'e' anche quella componente che unisce.


----------



## MariLea (16 Settembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere chiaro ormai, eppure ancora in molti pensano che sia raro   avere 'anche' una vita sessuale appagante dopo decenni di matrimonio e appunto piu' di 60 anni.  Io  non credo sia così,  se si resta insieme e' perche' c'e' anche quella componente che unisce.


E sempre la sessuologa, parlando del clitoride, ha detto "funziona sempre a tutte le età"


----------



## Divì (17 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non concordo su nulla
> STrano eh
> 
> I sentimenti non dovrebbero spegnersi e puoi credere nella famiglia restando una coppia. Altrimenti diventi una famiglia e a quel punto tanto vale dividersi i compiti e stop.
> ...


:quoto:
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non ci sono automatismi: quel che capita a noi non è detto valga sempre e per tutti.


----------



## Divì (17 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potevi quotare me invece che mettere i 3 puntini.....sfaticato


Io ti avrei quotato, ma in questo 3D sta diventando faticoso


----------



## ologramma (17 Settembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere chiaro ormai, eppure ancora in molti pensano che sia raro   avere 'anche' una vita sessuale appagante dopo decenni di matrimonio e appunto piu' di 60 anni.  Io  non credo sia così,  se si resta insieme e' perche' c'e' anche quella componente che unisce.


magari


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di alla tua dottoressa che il sesso/amore dopo la menopausa, e soprattutto quando non si hanno piu' impegni di lavoro,  figli per casa, puo' essere (per me lo e'),  meglio che a 30/40 anni, io (noi) ne abbiamo 64 e non abbiamo intenzione di archiviare 'la pratica'.
> 
> Non ci sono piu' i vecchietti di una volta ahahahah


sono d'accordissimo, mi fanno "paura" queste affermazioni, non tutti la pensano così. Inoltre potrebbe convincere qualche donna a raggiungere la pace dei sensi con ovvi risvolti sulla fedeltà del marito.
Preferivo il medico di prima, nonostante fosse molto religioso riusciva a vedere le necessità di tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> magari


tua moglie deve avere incontrato la mia dottoressa


----------



## Dina74 (17 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Un matrimonio che finisce è una delle più grandi delusioni che si possano vivere, specialmente per chi viene abbandonato.
> Ma si prova grande tristezza anche quando ci si accorge di non amare più la persona che si ha accanto...
> Tu però non sei solo, hai i tuoi figli e avere subito l'affido al 50% è un bel colpo di fortuna che i più non hanno nemmeno dopo anni di battaglie.
> Buttati in questa nuova vita pensando solo a te ed ai bambini, lascia perdere rabbia e rancori che fanno male soprattutto a te.


Ora l'affido al 50% è la norma. Lo danno si default

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (17 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse la "Signora" è contenta del 50% più tempo da dedicare al nuovo manico.


Blaise ma è giusto così.  Il padre deve stare con i figli come la madre

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Settembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di alla tua dottoressa che il sesso/amore dopo la menopausa, e soprattutto quando non si hanno piu' impegni di lavoro,  figli per casa, puo' essere (per me lo e'),  meglio che a 30/40 anni, io (noi) ne abbiamo 64 e non abbiamo intenzione di archiviare 'la pratica'.
> 
> Non ci sono piu' i vecchietti di una volta ahahahah


Corre voce che nei club di scambisti quello della tua siano le più scatenate


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Corre voce che nei club di scambisti quello della tua siano le più scatenate


Azz' si pure cornuto contento?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' si pure cornuto contento?


 ho scritto corre voce, lo sai che sono un gentleman


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di alla tua dottoressa che il sesso/amore dopo la menopausa, e soprattutto quando non si hanno piu' impegni di lavoro,  figli per casa, puo' essere (per me lo e'),  meglio che a 30/40 anni, io (noi) ne abbiamo 64 e non abbiamo intenzione di archiviare 'la pratica'.
> 
> Non ci sono piu' i vecchietti di una volta ahahahah





disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere chiaro ormai, eppure ancora in molti pensano che sia raro   avere 'anche' una vita sessuale appagante dopo decenni di matrimonio e appunto piu' di 60 anni.  Io  non credo sia così,  se si resta insieme e' perche' c'e' anche quella componente che unisce.





Divì ha detto:


> :quoto:
> @_danny_ non ci sono automatismi: *quel che capita a noi non è detto valga sempre e per tutti.*





ologramma ha detto:


> magari





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Corre voce che nei club di scambisti quello della tua siano le più scatenate



Neretto: direi di sì.
Non ce n'è uno uguale, qui.


----------



## ologramma (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto: direi di sì.
> *Non ce n'è uno uguale, qui.*


vedi che anche fuori c'è una disparità di persone e comportamenti che questo forum ed insieme ad altri non basterebbe a contenerli


----------

